# Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?



## Fragesteller (4. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe seit ein paar Wochen den Fischereischein und mir ist heute (Montag, 4. Januar) beim 1. Mal Angeln am Neckar (Baden-Württemberg) etwas absolut dämliches passiert: 
Bevor ich an den Fluß gegangen bin, wollte ich die Jahreskarte für den Neckarabschnitt in einem Angelladen kaufen.
Allerdings hat dieser in der ersten Januarwoche noch geschlossen und ich bin dann trotzdem los, was sich als äußerst töricht herausgestellt hat.
Ich wurde von der Wasserpolizei kontrolliert und bin jetzt wegen Fischwilderei angeklagt worden. Meine Angelgeräte durfte ich behalten, mein Fischerischein habe ich auch wieder bekommen und der Beamte meinte, alles weitere werde die Staatsanwaltschaft veranlassen. Ich will und wollte die Jahreskarte wirklich kaufen, der Polizist hat mir das auch geglaubt, ich habe das auch so zu Protokoll gegeben und er meinte die Staatsanwaltschaft würde es wahrscheinlich fallen lassen. Ist das wirklich so? Oder muß ich meinen gerade frisch erworbenen Fischereischein wieder abgeben, bzw. mit einer hohen Geldstrafe rechnen? Hat da jemand schon die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## andy72 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

hast du was gefangen???


----------



## Fragesteller (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



andy72 schrieb:


> hast du was gefangen???


nein.


----------



## chxxstxxxx (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

Ein Bekannter von mir hat mal mit der Stippe hier an der Donau Köderfische gefangen weil wir am Abend ansitzen wollten und er hatte noch keine Karte für den Gewässerabschnitt und wurde kontrolliert. Gab ebenfalls eine Anzeige wegen Fischwilderei und ging zur Staatsanwaltschaft; Resultat war das er 100€ löhnen musste und der Fall damit erledigt war (sein Fischereischein wurde nicht eingezogen).
Wart einfach den Schrieb der Staatsanwaltschaft ab.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

und was lernen wir daraus 


ne mal im ernst  wen du keine karte hast gehts auch nicht ans wasser.


hier mal ein link für dich   http://dejure.org/gesetze/StGB/293.html


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

Ich würde auch sagen dass die sache für dich konsequenzen haben wird...denke mal ne schöne geldstrafe...


----------



## KVP (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

Strafe muß sein!!!
Aber es wird schon nicht sooo schlimm werden.


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

aber wieso biste eigentlich dann ohne karte trotzdem angeln gegangen?
des mit den köderfischen von christian36 versteh ich ja aber des von dir nich , du hast ja eh des ganze jahr zeit zu angeln wenn du dir ne jahreskarte kaufst. (gabs was kostenlos am neckar?)

@Carphunter
 des wusste ich auch nich das des so stark bestraft werden kann.


----------



## Case (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

Kauf Dir so schnell wie möglich die Angelkarte von dem Streckenabschnitt.

Dann schickst Du eine Kopie davon, mitsamt eines wortreichen 
Entschuldigungsschreibens, in dem Du den Sachverhalt klarlegst,
an den zuständigen Staatsanwalt. Wird möglicherweise als Beweismittel
anerkannt.

Ich schätze dann kommst Du da einigermaßen billig davon. 

Case


----------



## Fragesteller (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

Danke für die Antworten!
War wahrscheinlich ganz gut, daß ich nichts gefangen habe, das hat der Polizist auch extra nachgefragt.
@Bass-Master-Leon: Das stimmt, ich war heute einfach heiss darauf, endlich mal angeln zu gehen. Hatte schon alles zusammengepackt usw.. Ich könnte mich selbst dafür ohrfeigen.

Ich warte jetzt den Schrieb von der Staatsanwaltschaft ab und melde mich dann nochmal.. Ein zweites Mal wird mir das nicht mehr passieren!!


----------



## Gunnar. (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

Nabend,



> ich habe das auch so zu Protokoll gegeben und er meinte die Staatsanwaltschaft würde es wahrscheinlich fallen lassen. Ist das wirklich so? Oder muß ich meinen gerade frisch erworbenen Fischereischein wieder abgeben, bzw. mit einer hohen Geldstrafe rechnen? Hat da jemand schon die gleiche Erfahrung gemacht?


Das läßt sich pauschal nicht beabtworten. Ich kenn da verschiedene Fälle. Der eine wird alles los + Geldstrafe. Der nächste mußte "nur" zahlen. Und beim nächsten wurde alles fallen gelassen. Da spielen verschiedene Dinge eine Rolle. Das geht schon los wenn man schriftlich Angaben zur Sache machen soll...........
Nach meiner ( nicht pers.) Erfahrung , in deinem Fall ........ geringe Geldstrafe oder "fallenlassen".
Also hoffen und abwarten. Viel Glück.....

 Ps. Der Vorschlag mit dem sofortigen Kauf der Karte ist sehr gut. Das bringt immer Punkte!!


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

@ Fragesteller:
ok,  geht mir auch oft so


----------



## Kevin79 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



Fragesteller schrieb:


> ... Hatte schon alles zusammengepackt usw...


Hat die Poizei dich nun beim Angeln erwischt oder dich nur mit dem verpackten Angelkram am Wasser angetroffen?


----------



## Fragesteller (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



Case schrieb:


> Kauf Dir so schnell wie möglich die Angelkarte von dem Streckenabschnitt.
> 
> Dann schickst Du eine Kopie davon, mitsamt eines wortreichen
> Entschuldigungsschreibens, in dem Du den Sachverhalt klarlegst,
> ...



Danke für den Tip! Ich schaue mal, wo ich die Karte in dieser Woche noch bekommen kann. Der Angelladen hat ja erst nächste Woche wieder offen.


----------



## Fragesteller (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



Kevin79 schrieb:


> Hat die Poizei dich nun beim Angeln erwischt oder dich nur mit dem verpackten Angelkram am Wasser angetroffen?



Mit einer Grundangel im Wasser angetroffen.


----------



## Balaton1980 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



Bass-Master-Leon schrieb:


> aber wieso biste eigentlich dann ohne karte trotzdem angeln gegangen?
> des mit den köderfischen von christian36 versteh ich ja aber des von dir nich , du hast ja eh des ganze jahr zeit zu angeln wenn du dir ne jahreskarte kaufst. (gabs was kostenlos am neckar?)



auch das mit den köfis ist nicht zu verstehen #d

augen zu und durch - das musst du jetzt eben aussitzen bis du post bekommst  

(kommt auch immer ein klein wenig auf den staatsanwalt an )


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

Nicht zu vergessen:
Vorstrafen etc. werden da auch berücksichtigt.
Als "Ersttäter" solltest du eigentlich relativ glimpflich davonkommen...

Allerdings:
Vor Gericht und auf hoher See ist man in Gottes Hand...


----------



## Dave77 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

Ich wurde bei uns am Bach erwischt beim Fliegenfischen und mir wurde deutschlandweites Angelverbot angedroht mit Geldstrafe. Hat sich zum Glück alles geklärt und ich musste 8 Arbeitsstunden am Bach ableisten.
Heute bin ich Mitglied im Verein und habe die Karte für den Bach.
mfg
Dave


----------



## -Kevin- (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

Wie alt bist du eigentlich?


----------



## Dxlfxn (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

Da der Sachverhalt klar ist, wird es eine (angemessene) Strafe geben. Dafür gibts allein schon interne Gründe. Die Staatsanwälte müssen gewisse statistische Vorgaben (Urteile, Sanktionen) abarbeiten. Eine Einstellung ist da ungünsig...( für den Staarsanwalt, bzw. hier wohl eher den Amtsanwalt ).


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

Warum soll das Nachkaufen einer Karte Pluspunkte bringen?

In der Bahn und im Bus nützt es auch nichts, wenn ich beim schwarzfahren erwischt werde und die Karte anschließend löse;
und am Zoll nützt es auch nichts, wenn ich erwischt werde, dann die Zigartten, die zu viel sind, wegwerfe ...usw ...

also ich glaube an den Nutzen des Nachlösens nicht ....


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

es zeigt, das man es vorhatte zu tun und , dass man es soschnell wie möglich gemacht hat


----------



## Hümpfi (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

Ich Denkemal da wird auf jedenfall was auf dich zukommen zumindest ne Geldstrafe, denn dir warja zu jederzeit klar das du hier am Schwarzangeln bist ~> Vorsatz!! 
So wie ich die Geschichte jetzt verstanden hab.

mfg


----------



## ToxicToolz (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



Fragesteller schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe seit ein paar Wochen [ ! ! !] den Fischereischein und mir ist heute (Montag, 4. Januar) beim [1. Mal Angeln] am Neckar (Baden-Württemberg) etwas absolut dämliches passiert:
> Bevor ich an den Fluß gegangen bin, wollte ich die Jahreskarte für den Neckarabschnitt in einem Angelladen kaufen.
> Allerdings hat dieser in der ersten Januarwoche noch geschlossen und ich bin dann trotzdem los.........Hmmm...


 
....Und weiter: Fischereischein abnehmen ! ! !

Also mal im ernst, grad erst den Schein gemacht/in der Tasche, und dann solch BOCKMIST verzapfen #q #q Wie Dumm muss man eigendlich sein, um all das was man "GERADE EBEND" gelernt hat zu verwerfen #c ... Eigene Dummheit ! 


Man/n muss schon selten "blablabla" sein, um sich in Deiner Lage befinden zu müssen .... 

Ick bin eigendlich nich der Typ der Jungangler an den Pranger stellt, aber bei Dir mach ick mal die Ausnahme, da die Sache an sich nich hätte sein müssen.....Wenn "DU" "DEIN" "Hirn" mal hättest in Bewegung gesetzt ! ! ! |uhoh:



NIE AN WASSER OHNE KARTE ! ! !
NIE
NIE
NIE
!!!!


----------



## vollkoma (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

hi leute glaube auch nicht das es was nüzt wenn er sich ne karte nachkauft (ERWISCHT IST ERWISCHT) musst damit leben und daraus lernen


----------



## snofla (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

nunja schwierige Sache.....

aber geh mal davon aus das dir die Staatsanwaltschaft falls sie Zeit hat sich um deine Sache zu kümmern Vorsätzlichkeit vorwerfen wird,weil du ja erst kürzlich deine Prüfung gemacht hast,also hast du es ja auch gewusst das ohne Erlaubniss nicht laufen darf.................

ne andere Sache ist......

stand jetzt in der Aktuellen Angelwoche,das Schwarzangler vor Gericht nur als Schwarzangler gelten wenn sie Fisch gefangen haben (ist jetzt von mir überspitzt formuliert,aus dem Grunde weil soviele Verfahren eingestellt werden)........kann man denke ich stundenlang drüber Diskutieren


----------



## theundertaker (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

Ich kann beim besten Willen nicht nachvollziehen, warum man ohne Karte angeln gehen muss. Wie schon einmal geschrieben, hast du dafür das komplette Jahr Zeit und momentan ist eh besch***** Wetter.

Ich glaube, fast alle hier im Board sind heiß aufs Angeln, aber legal sollte es dabei doch zugehen...naja...drücke dir trotzdem mal die Daumen, dass es nicht allzu teuer wird, auch wenn du es eigentlich verdient hast. ;-)

Viele Grüße und viel Erfolg demnächst beim Angeln mit Karte.

Thomas


----------



## Gunnar. (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

@ Toni,

Ich hab vergangenes Jahr ähnliches mit Sohnemann durch.In dem Schreiben der Staatsanwaltschaft wurde die Bereitschaft und Umsetzung ( sofortiger Kauf der Karte) sogar in der Bergründung positiv erwähnt. Das war damals mit ein Grund das der Bengel mit einem "DU DU " davongekommen ist.

 Letztendlich ,Auch wenn es nichts nützen sollte , schaden tut's auch nicht.


----------



## snofla (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



Dave77 schrieb:


> Ich wurde bei uns am Bach erwischt beim Fliegenfischen und mir wurde deutschlandweites Angelverbot angedroht mit Geldstrafe. Hat sich zum Glück alles geklärt und ich musste 8 Arbeitsstunden am Bach ableisten.
> Heute bin ich Mitglied im Verein und habe die Karte für den Bach.
> mfg
> Dave



@Dave

war es ein Vereinskontrolleur,oder war es Grün-Weiss;+


ich denke mal eher das die dir den Köttel in die Hose treiben wollten :g


----------



## sc00b (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

Da er sich eh ne Jahreskarte holen will kann er doch da ne Kopie hinschicken...


----------



## ToxicToolz (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



Fragesteller schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe seit ein paar Wochen den Fischereischein und mir ist heute (Montag, 4. Januar) beim 1. Mal Angeln am Neckar (Baden-Württemberg) etwas absolut dämliches passiert:
> Bevor ich an den Fluß gegangen bin, wollte ich die ! ! ! ! ! ! !Jahreskarte! ! ! ! ! ! ! !


 

Ick denke mal "das" habt Ihr alle nicht genau gelesen !

Er hat seinen SCHEIN "NEU" am "ENDE" 09 gemacht. Meines DENKENS hat er sich gedacht ... "Ahjo warum für die letzte Woche 09 noch ne Jahreskarte kaufen , und so gings ins neue Jahr 2010 ... und Zack Zack Zack .... Holllaaaaa Fischfreund ,..... Karten zeigen... Und Blubbb stand er da mit angenähtem Hals ... Recht so  ! ! ! Dat erste mal Fischen ohne Karte muss nun auch gezahlt werden #6 Richtig so .... Alle brüllen wa nach mehr Überwachung am Wasser, nun trifft es einen und ...und ...und ....Ich find es SUPER #6


----------



## ADDI 69 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

Also mit ner Geldstrafe(Busgeld)bis 170 Euronen incl Bearbeitungsgebür must du rechnen.
Die Staatsanwaltschaft stellt das Verfahren bei solch Kleindelikten wegen Geringfügigkeit ein und schickt die Unterlagen zurück zum zuständigen Ordnungsamt , von da kriegst du dann bescheid . 
Und das Nachkaufen einer AB bringt gar nichts ,du warst beim Angeln und das zählt.
Dein Fischereischein wirst du mit 99%iger Warscheinlichkeit behalten dürfen


----------



## Anglerjugend (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

Da der TE sich eh eine Karte kaufen möchte, würde ich an seiner stelle schon dem Rat vom Case folgen.
Fahr halt zum nächsten Angelladen der offen hat und schick das Zeug ab, denn es zeigt guten Willen.
Und wie gesagt, schaden kann es nicht denn du möchtest die Karte ja so oder so, also hobb hobb die Karte kaufen gehn.


----------



## Fragesteller (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



snofla schrieb:


> @Dave
> 
> war es ein Vereinskontrolleur,oder war es Grün-Weiss;+
> 
> ...



Blau-Weiss : Wasserschutzpolizei


----------



## snofla (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



Fragesteller schrieb:


> Blau-Weiss : Wasserschutzpolizei



dann trifft das zweite aus meinem vorherigen Post zu  |supergri|supergri


----------



## Finke20 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

:vik:

@ Fragesteller,

du hast die Frage nach deinem Alter noch nicht beantwortet.
Solltest noch* keine* 14 Jahre alt sein, wird eigentlich nichts passieren. 

Finke20 #h


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

"@Dave

war es ein Vereinskontrolleur,oder war es Grün-Weiss;+"



das war auf den bach bezogen


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



> @ Fragesteller,
> 
> du hast die Frage nach deinem Alter noch nicht beantwortet.
> Solltest noch* keine* 14 Jahre alt sein, wird eigentlich nichts passieren


 
aber dan kann er doch noch gar keinen schein bekommen haben


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

Schlimme Sache das! Die werden dich Teeren und Federn und du kannst deine restlichen Tage bei Wasser und Brot in einer Gemeinschaftszelle mit Peta-Anhängern beschließen!|supergri


----------



## chxxstxxxx (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



Balaton1980 schrieb:


> auch das mit den köfis ist nicht zu verstehen #d


Ich auch nicht. Lernen durch Schmerz, Motivation durch Entsetzen.


----------



## Finke20 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

:vik:

@Bass-Master-Leon,

bei uns besteht Fischereischeinpflicht ab dem 10 Lebensjahr.
Deshalb meine Frage.

Finke20 #h


----------



## ulf (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

Hallo

Ich würde es auch nicht drauf anlegen, aaaaber auf meiner Jahreskarte vom RMD-Kanal vom letzten Jahr steht auch "*hat die Erlaubnis vom 1. Januar bis 31.Dezember ... zu fischen*". Die bekommt man aber auch erst ab dem 9. Januar. So gesehen könnte es schon was bringen, daß er die Jahreskarte schnell noch kauft und eine Kopie zur Staatsanwaltschaft bringt.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Balaton1980 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> du kannst deine restlichen Tage bei Wasser und Brot in einer *Gemeinschaftszelle mit Peta-Anhängern* beschließen!|supergri




das wär mal ne strafe - 2 wochen dauerarest mit hardcore-peta-anhängern #6 da wäre so mancher geläutert 

ne, im ernst - aussitzen.
wie schon geschrieben - bist jetz in gottes hand


----------



## carni68 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

Ich denke schon, dass es was bringt, wenn er sich umgehend den Jahresschein besorgt. Denn damit unterstreicht er gegenüber dem Staatsanwalt nochmal, dass es nicht seine Intention war, den Beitrag zu prellen und sich einen rechtswidrigen Vorteil zu verschaffen sondern einfach nur "heiss" aufs angeln war, es nicht abwarten konnte und einfach nur leichtsinnig gewesen ist. Was natürlich nicht heisst, dass das Fischen ohne Schein in Ordnung war.
Und außerdem sehen Staatsanwälte das immer gern, wenn die Täter im Vorfeld auf Wiedergutmachung bedacht sind.
Dann hat er auch gute Karten, dass das Verfahren eingestellt wird.


----------



## Anglerjugend (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Ick denke mal "das" habt Ihr alle nicht genau gelesen !
> 
> Er hat seinen SCHEIN "NEU" am "ENDE" 09 gemacht. Meines DENKENS hat er sich gedacht ... "Ahjo warum für die letzte Woche 09 noch ne Jahreskarte kaufen , und so gings ins neue Jahr 2010 ... und Zack Zack Zack .... Holllaaaaa Fischfreund ,..... Karten zeigen... Und Blubbb stand er da mit angenähtem Hals ... Recht so ! ! ! Dat erste mal Fischen ohne Karte muss nun auch gezahlt werden #6 Richtig so .... Alle brüllen wa nach mehr Überwachung am Wasser, nun trifft es einen und ...und ...und ....Ich find es SUPER #6


 
Was gehtn bei dir fürn Film?
Hat er gefragt: Is jemandem langweilig und will mir derjenige sagen wie dumm ich bin?
Oder mit was für einer Strafe er rechnen kann?
Ich glaub er weis selbst, dass die Aktion nich schlau war.
Musst aber nich so abgehn, komm mal runter .... #q
sowas versteh ich nich!
Anstatt demjenigen zu helfen sich auchnoch freuen ...
asozial einfach nur ...


----------



## lsski (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



Fragesteller schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip! Ich schaue mal, wo ich die Karte in dieser Woche noch bekommen kann. Der Angelladen hat ja erst nächste Woche wieder offen.


 

|directoriese Woche !! Das ist ganz wichtig das das Datum nicht zu weit abweicht !

Angelkarten gibt es nur in EINEM oder DEM Angelladen????

Hau rein sonst wird das Blaue Auge |splat2: dicker als ich denke.
siehe meine Signatur ! ( unten )

LG Jeff

PS: Jetzt fragst du dich bestimmt warum die am ersten Arbeitstag im Januar kontrollieren?


----------



## Fechtus68 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

Wenn ich all die Beiträge lese....wieso gibt es fast überall Strafen nur bei uns nicht? Bei uns hast du Glück wenn die Polizei Personalien feststellt! Gut...sind geschlossene Gewässer-aber trotzdem! Im Prinzip das Gleiche Delikt! Im Geschlossenen Gewässer gibt es wohl gar kein 'Scharzfischen', im Amtsdeutsch wohl Fischwilderei. Da gibt es nur 'Fischdiebstahl' und 'versuchter Fischdiebstahl'....lächerlich-oder?


----------



## ADDI 69 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



snofla schrieb:


> dann trifft das zweite aus meinem vorherigen Post zu  |supergri|supergri



#d#dDas denk ich mal eher nicht,die Wasserschutzpolozei ist in dieser Hinsicht nicht zu Scherzen aufgelegt und dat is auch gut so,die kontrollieren selbst Bellyboote bei uns auf der Ostsee,und das zeugt meines erachtens für Ehrgeitz bei der Bekämfung von Schwarzanglern


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

Vielleicht gibt es ja im Gefängnis auch Anglerboard. Dann kannst du Live aus dem Knast berichten.;-)

Spass. Konzenquenzen wird es geben. Du kannst auf jeden Fall mit einer schönen Geldstrafe rechnen. Die werden auch kein Auge zudrücken. Weil es das schlimmste ist was du machen kannst schwarz zu Angeln!!!!


----------



## catchandfun (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Ick denke mal "das" habt Ihr alle nicht genau gelesen !
> 
> Er hat seinen SCHEIN "NEU" am "ENDE" 09 gemacht. Meines DENKENS hat er sich gedacht ... "Ahjo warum für die letzte Woche 09 noch ne Jahreskarte kaufen , und so gings ins neue Jahr 2010 .



Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil! 

Er ist am 4. Januar angeln gegangen und wollte vorher die Jahreskarte für 2010 haben. 
Er hat nie irgendetwas von 2009 gesagt.

Und ausserdem wollte er wissen was auf Ihn zukommen könnte.
Ich weiß garnicht wie du dazu kommst Ihm hier irgendetwas zu unterstellen, solche Hilfssheriffs wie Dich kann ich leiden. #q
Also ich finde das echt mutig von ihm es hier überhaupt zu erwähnen, dass ist noch lange kein Grund ihn hier so fertig zu machen. Und Du warst natürlich immer schön artig in deiner Jugend, und hast auch noch nie Blödsinn gemacht.

Sorry, aber so finde ich dein Kommentar hier: :v​


----------



## snofla (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> #d#dDas denk ich mal eher nicht,die Wasserschutzpolozei ist in dieser Hinsicht nicht zu Scherzen aufgelegt und dat is auch gut so,die kontrollieren selbst Bellyboote bei uns auf der Ostsee,und das zeugt meines erachtens für Ehrgeitz bei der Bekämfung von Schwarzanglern



haste ja recht,aber zwischen Angelverbot in ganz Deutschland und ne paar Arbeitsstunden an nem Bach zu machen und die Welt ist wieder in Ordnung liegen meines Erachtens WELTEN........




was heissen soll, es wird heisser gekocht als es gegessen wird...........

und ich denke mal das diese Geschichte auch sein richtiges ENDE 
finden wird



und die Sache in deinem Post mit dem Ehrgeiz stimmt schon,nur was meinst du was viele Kontrolleure (ich meine damit alle) sich an den Kopp packen wenn jede Fischwilderei einfach unter den Tisch fallen würde...........


----------



## ADDI 69 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



snofla schrieb:


> haste ja recht,aber zwischen Angelverbot in ganz Deutschland und ne paar Arbeitsstunden an nem Bach zu machen und die Welt ist wieder in Ordnung liegen meines Erachtens WELTEN........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich hab mir da nix aus den Fingern gesaugt,ich spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung ,diesen Umstand habe ich einem Streit zwischen LAV und dem Seeverpächter(Eigentümer)über die Höhe der Jahrespacht zu verdanken
Und schwupps war der See wieder raus aus der LAV Angelberechtigung


----------



## snofla (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> ich hab mir da nix aus den Fingern gesaugt,ich spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung ,diesen Umstand habe ich einem Streit zwischen LAV und dem Seeverpächter(Eigentümer)über die Höhe der Jahrespacht zu verdanken
> Und schwupps war der See wieder raus aus der LAV Angelberechtigung



glaube ich dir,aber wir gehen jetzt zuweit in OT #h


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

Habe ich es überlesen oder hat der TE @Fragesteller immer noch nicht sein Alter verraten wollen? #c


----------



## Bassey (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

Naaa, ich war bis mitte letzen Jahres Schüler... Ich hatte ein paar Tage lang kein Geld mir ne neue Monatskarte zu kaufen, und bei zweimal erwischt werden wird das hier direkt eine Anzeige, wusste ich auch nicht. Jedenfalls musste ich wirklich zur Schule (wegen krank schon oft gefehlt) und wurde eben erwischt. Plötzlich kam dann der Brief vom Staatsanwalt...

Stellungnahme bei der Polizei und er fragte ob ich immer meine Karte hole normalerweise, ich hatte nen riesen Stapel Wochen- und Monatskarten, den hat er kopiert und mit der Stellungnahme an den Staatsanwalt geschickt und meinte die Situation war wohl wirklich nicht böswillig oder aus betrügerischer Absicht geschehen. Jedenfalls 6 Wochen später Post vom Staatsanwalt; Verfahren eingestellt... Mensch war ich glücklich und wirklich dankbar...


----------



## Anglerjugend (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

Zum glück ist ja ToxicToolz unfehlbar!!!!!!


----------



## slowhand (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

Also bevor der TE sein Alter nicht verrät, kann man sich hier jede weitere Auskunft sparen, oder?!
Davon abgesehen finde ich so manchen Kommentar hier ganz schön daneben. Schließlich zeigt er sich ja reuig, hat halt ein wenig unbedacht gehandelt und ist bereits jetzt für die Zukunft kuriert. Da haben wir in unserem Land doch ganz andere Probleme mit Schwarzanglern und Gesetzesbeugern, die von Reue, Einsicht oder sonstigem weit entfernt sind. Da wären hartes Durchgreifen und effektive Strafen wirklich nötig.


----------



## Toni_1962 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



slowhand schrieb:


> Also bevor der TE sein Alter nicht verrät, kann man sich hier jede weitere Auskunft sparen, oder?!



... eben, darum fragte ich ja nochmals ... 

aber warum teilt er sein Alter nicht mit? Na warum wohl ...


----------



## padotcom (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Ick denke mal "das" habt Ihr alle nicht genau gelesen !
> 
> Er hat seinen SCHEIN "NEU" am "ENDE" 09 gemacht. Meines DENKENS hat er sich gedacht ... "Ahjo warum für die letzte Woche 09 noch ne Jahreskarte kaufen , und so gings ins neue Jahr 2010 ... und Zack Zack Zack .... Holllaaaaa Fischfreund ,..... Karten zeigen... Und Blubbb stand er da mit angenähtem Hals ... Recht so  ! ! ! Dat erste mal Fischen ohne Karte muss nun auch gezahlt werden #6 Richtig so .... Alle brüllen wa nach mehr Überwachung am Wasser, nun trifft es einen und ...und ...und ....Ich find es SUPER #6



Ansonsten gehts dir gut, oder was? Ich les ja deine Beiträge recht gern und halte dich obendrein für kompetent. Aber heut scheint dir einer die Vorfahrt genommen zu haben. Das er Mist gebaut hat, hat er ja klar gelegt. Und eine Abreibung wird er wohl bekommen. Ist aber kein Grund hier mit der moralischen Keule auf ihn einzuhauen. Und sich dann auch noch drüber zu freuen. #d
Gehört schon ne menge Mut zu, sowas hier zu posten. Ich bin als Steppke ständig schwarz Angeln gewesen. hatte nur das Glück nie erwischt zu werden. 
Heute war ich los, mir die Jahresmarken vom DAV zu holen. Gibts aber erst ab kommendem Wochenende. Ich hab auch echt überlegt trotzdem ans Wasser zu gehen. Nun werd ich wohl lieber warten.


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



padotcom schrieb:


> Ansonsten gehts dir gut, oder was? Ich les ja deine Beiträge recht gern und halte dich obendrein für kompetent. Aber heut scheint dir einer die Vorfahrt genommen zu haben. Das er Mist gebaut hat, hat er ja klar gelegt. Und eine Abreibung wird er wohl bekommen. Ist aber kein Grund hier mit der moralischen Keule auf ihn einzuhauen. Und sich dann auch noch drüber zu freuen. #d
> Gehört schon ne menge Mut zu, sowas hier zu posten. *Ich bin als Steppke ständig schwarz Angeln gewesen.* hatte nur das Glück nie erwischt zu werden.
> Heute war ich los, mir die Jahresmarken vom DAV zu holen. *Gibts aber erst ab kommendem Wochenende. Ich hab auch echt überlegt trotzdem ans Wasser zu gehen.* Nun werd ich wohl lieber warten.





Vermutlich bin nicht nur ich stolz auf deine tolle Moral.
Oder ist es nur Schiss vor der Strafe???|supergri

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## padotcom (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> [/COLOR][/COLOR]
> 
> 
> Vermutlich bin nicht nur ich stolz auf deine tolle Moral.
> ...



 Und ich hab nicht mal n schlechtes Gewissen.
Tja, das Leben ist kein Ponyhof. 
Heute bezahl ich fleissig meine Marken, geb jedes Jahr mehrere Tausend Euro für mein Hobby aus und geh jede Woche 4-5 mal ans Wasser. Hab eben Glück gehabt und das wünsch ich dem TE auch. Sonst ist die Lust an diesem Hobby vorbei bevor es richtig angefangen hat.

Ach und noch was. Auf der Verkaufsstelle ist mir (und anderen) gesagt worden, das man sehr wohl jetzt angeln gehen darf, auch wenn es die Marken erst ab nächste Woche gibt. Es gäbe da so ein Abkommen und die Kontrolleure und Landesverbände wüssten das. Glauben wollte ich das allerdings nicht so richtig.

Zurück OT.


----------



## Berlinerstar (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

Auf eine Art ist dit och ne Frechheit, das die die Marken erst ab nächster Woche haben. Man weiß doch im Dezember das das Jahr zuende geht, und man neue Marken brauch.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Anglerjugend (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

Bei mir im Verein wurden die Sachen schon 3 Wochen vor Silvester angeboten.


----------



## Fragesteller (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

Da hier öfter gefragt worden ist, wie alt ich bin: ich bin 32 ( um einige Kommentare vorneweg zu nehmen: Alter schützt vor Dummheit nicht!). Nach einigem Nachdenken glaube ich, daß ich auch ein Stück weit zu selbstgerecht gehandelt habe, so nach dem Motto: "Ich kaufe ja sowieso die Jahreskarte nächste Woche, also kann ich auch heute schon angeln gehen". Quasi so ne Art Rückwirksamkeit. Das das Bockmist war, ist mir klar, die Strafe kommt jetzt ja auch bei Fuß.. Ich habe allerdings den Fischereiprüfungs-Kursleiter so verstanden, daß man die Jahreskarte erst ab Beginn 2010 kaufen kann und deswegen vorher nicht im Angelladen mal nachgefragt.. das war mein 2. Fehler (zumindest hätte ich dann von seinem Urlaub gewußt)! Ich werde jetzt morgen probieren, die Karte in einer anderen Stadt zu bekommen und dann den Staatsanwalt ausfindig zu machen. An alle anderen, die in einer ähnlichen Situation zu Anfang dieses Jahres sind, hier meine Warnung: Lieber warten bis zur Karte, als bis zum Schrieb der Staatsanwaltschaft! Das eine kostet Zeit, das andere Nerven!


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



Fragesteller schrieb:


> Da hier öfter gefragt worden ist, wie alt ich bin: ich bin 32 ( um einige Kommentare vorneweg zu nehmen: Alter schützt vor Dummheit nicht!). Nach einigem Nachdenken glaube ich, daß ich auch ein Stück weit zu selbstgerecht gehandelt habe, so nach dem Motto: "Ich kaufe ja sowieso die Jahreskarte nächste Woche, also kann ich auch heute schon angeln gehen". Quasi so ne Art Rückwirksamkeit. Das das Bockmist war, ist mir klar, die Strafe kommt jetzt ja auch bei Fuß.. Ich habe allerdings den Fischereiprüfungs-Kursleiter so verstanden, daß man die Jahreskarte erst ab Beginn 2010 kaufen kann und deswegen vorher nicht im Angelladen mal nachgefragt.. das war mein 2. Fehler (zumindest hätte ich dann von seinem Urlaub gewußt)! Ich werde jetzt morgen probieren, die Karte in einer anderen Stadt zu bekommen und dann den Staatsanwalt ausfindig zu machen. An alle anderen, die in einer ähnlichen Situation zu Anfang dieses Jahres sind, hier meine Warnung: Lieber warten bis zur Karte, als bis zum Schrieb der Staatsanwaltschaft! Das eine kostet Zeit, das andere Nerven!


 



Hallo Fragesteller,#h

einen Daumen hoch für deine Ehrlichkeit.#6
Wer Mist baut,der soll auch dazu stehen (mußte
ich auch schon).
Steh die Sache durch,und gut ists.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## gufipanscher (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

die karte würd ich mir aber schon aus einem weiteren grund noch schnell holen, denn es könnte auch passieren, dass du für die strecke eine sperre bekommst und dir dann in diesem jahr ein anderesgewässer suchen musst.


----------



## Lostparadise (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

Servus,

also ich hatte den Fall schon mal, und zwar war ich mit Gewässerkarte am falschen Baggerloch gesessen. Ich hatte damals 4 Karpfen gefangen alle um die 10 bis 20 Pfund, und alle noch in Karpfensäcken. Als da die Wasserschutzpolizei kam... Gut ich musste die Fische wieder frei lassen (Hätt ich ja eh) Musste sofort meine Sachen packen und bekamm da in ca 6Wochen Post vom Staatsanwalt. 60€ für ein Kinderheim. Wenn du nicht schon einmal aufgefallen bist dann wirds nicht so schlimm, anders wär es wenn du gar keinen Schein hättest. Also ich denk mal ein Blaues Auge wird es werden.#6

Gruß Marco

ps. Und wenn du Geständig warst dann denk ich schon


----------



## daci7 (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

sch**** gelaufen, aber passiert nunmal.
evtl wirds ne geldstrafe, wenn du glück hast wirds keine -> da kann ich nur wieder auf gottes hand verweisen 

aber mal zu den vielen moralaposteln:
schwarzfischen ist nicht das schlimmste aller vergehen und sollte auch nicht so angesehen werden, auch wenn wir hier im anglerboard sind.
da der te sich ja nichtmal aufregt über ne vermeintliche strafe kann man sich kommentare in diese richtung auch sparen.

an den te: mach das mit der karte. schaden tuts bestimmt nicht, da du dir die karte eh holen wolltest und vl hilfts sogar. am anderen ende der leitung sitzen halt auch nur menschen und das sind sogar meist keine angler die die sache so verbissen sehen wie so mancher bordie 
viel glück!


----------



## Angler-Flo (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

Ich denke mal Du wirst mit einem blauen Auge davon kommen. Wenn Du nichts gefangen hast und keine weiteren Vorstrafen hast sollte es mit einer kleineren Geldstrafe oder gar ein "Fallen lassen" der Anklage kommen. 

Sicher war es nicht schlau von Dir gewesen trotzdem zu gehen... trotzdem gut, dass Du zu deinem sch*** stehst. 

Hier ist gefragt worden, was ihm passieren kann, die vorwürfe kann er sich auch selbst machen, die ihm hier von manchen gemacht werden ... find ich echt nicht ok, als ob noch niemand von uns Mist gebaut hätte!!!

Ich wünsch Dir viel Glück dass Du mit dem "scchrecken" davon kommst  

für die Zukunft dann MIT Angelkarte noch viel Petri Heil  

PS: Bei uns ist es so, dass die Jahreskarten bis zum 14. Januar des Folgejahres ausgestellt sind, da ja die Kartenausgabe fürs neue Jahr nicht sofort am 1. Januar ist ...


----------



## ToxicToolz (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

Es geht mir doch nicht darum das er die VOLLE HÄRTE DES GESETZES als Breitseite einfängt. Ich finde es halt GUT das eine Kontrolle (die an unseren Gewässern wichtig/nötig sind) mal wieder gefruchtet hat. Okay, evtl. hätte meine Wortwahl besser sein können...Seh ich ja ein, sorry dafür. 

Aber Fakt is, ein Fischereischein OHNE JAHRESMARKE hat keine gültigkeit. Und das hätte man als NEULING wissen müssen, und lieber die Zeit zu Hause mit Rutenputzen verbringen sollen.

Nun ja der TE wird ja sehen was auf Ihn zu kommt.





Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Toxic, sach mal haste Deinem Kumpel mit der überzähligen Rute damals auch gleich die Pest an Hals gewünscht? Was is daraus eigentlich geworden?


 
Sicher hab ich Ihm nicht die Pest an den Hals gewünscht, und das wünsche ich dem TE auch nicht. Die beiden Sachen kann man auch nicht wirklich vergleichen, der eine hat ne Rute zuviel im Wasser, der andere ist nicht mal berechtigt überhaupt ne Rute am Wasser von A nach B zu tragen. Aber der TE und auch mein Kumpel haben sich die Sache selbst eingebrockt, und sowas ist eigene DUMMHEIT... Das Verfahren gegen meinen Kumpel wurde eingestellt, und er hat sein ganzes Angelzeuchs zurück bekommen.


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



andy72 schrieb:


> hast du was gefangen???


  ???was hat das denn damit zu tun???

Wenn du mit ner Kanone in die Bank gehst wirst du auch bestraft, egal ob du jetzt kohle mitgenommen hast oder nicht |rolleyes

Sicherlich WIRD es sein das ne Stafe höher ausfällt wenn du da 3 Forellen oder so abgemurkst hast, aber nicht weniger als der "standartsatz" für´s Schwarzangeln wenn du nix gefangen hast...


----------



## ToxicToolz (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> (P.S.: Soweit ich den TE verstand, hatte er nen gültigen Fischereischein mit gezahlter Abgabe, aber keine Gewässerkarte)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Stimmt ging ja um die "Jahreskarte für den Neckarabschnitt", da hab ich wohl was falsch verstanden.





Nee er brauchte nichts zahlen, er musste nichtmal zu Gericht.


----------



## Emsfliege (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

Tja das ist immer so eine Sache.
Du hast ja reue den Polizisten gegenüber gezeigt und dich entschuldigt.
Natürlich bleibt es trotzdem eine Straftat!
Mir ist es mal ähnlich gegangen.War am Wasser und was hatte ich zuhause in der Küche vergessen,Genau meine Karte!#q
Allerdings hatte ich es bis nach Hause nur 150m und habe die beiden Kontrolleure  aufn Kaffee eingeladen zwischen Tür und Angel versteht sich.
Und am Darauffolgenden Tag War ich wieder am Wasser und Die Polizisten auch!
In dem Moment als sie auf mich zukamen,habe ich die beiden gefragt ob sie zum Kaffee kommen oder zur Kontrolle....
:m
Letztendlich ist es aber egal ob ich am Wasser wohne oder weit weg.Wer ohne gültige Erlaubnis angelt macht sich Strafbar.
Aber bleibe ruhig und warte ab...#6


----------



## rob (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

du hast glück gehabt, dass sie dir nicht auch dein neues angelzeugs einkassiert haben.
hoffentlich wird es nicht so schlimm werden, denk mir den fehler machst du nicht noch einmal.
kann deine beweggründe in diesem einen fall nachvollziehen, sei aber nicht zu heiss am anfang und halte dich an die regeln.
viel glück noch und lg 
rob


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> @ Toni,
> 
> Ich hab vergangenes Jahr ähnliches mit *Sohnemann* durch.In dem Schreiben der Staatsanwaltschaft wurde die Bereitschaft und Umsetzung ( sofortiger Kauf der Karte) sogar in der Bergründung positiv erwähnt. Das war damals mit ein Grund das d*er Bengel mit einem "DU DU *" davongekommen ist.
> 
> Letztendlich ,Auch wenn es nichts nützen sollte , schaden tut's auch nicht.





Fragesteller schrieb:


> Da hier öfter gefragt worden ist, wie alt ich bin: i*ch bin 32* ( um einige Kommentare vorneweg zu nehmen: Alter schützt vor Dummheit nicht!).



@Gunnar

.. deswegen fragte ich ... nach einem Sohnemann mit "DU DU" klang der TE wahrlich nicht  

... 

und deswegen zweifelte und zweifel ich deinen Ratschlag immer noch stark, komplett an #h

PS: Der TE sagt selber, er handelte in Selbstgefälligkeit und sieht es als dumm an ...

nach dem Erwischen und Ertappen ist auch im Bus, der Bahn, beim Zoll und beim Zechprellen die Reue groß ...

Mitleid habe ich keins, da wahrlich kein Irrtum in der Handlung sondern volles Bewußsein seines Tuns vorhanden war.

Schön aber, wenn man sein Fehlverhalten nun (dank Kontrolle) einsieht ...


----------



## Angler-Flo (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



Boot angler schrieb:


> ???was hat das denn damit zu tun???
> 
> Wenn du mit ner Kanone in die Bank gehst wirst du auch bestraft, egal ob du jetzt kohle mitgenommen hast oder nicht |rolleyes
> 
> Sicherlich WIRD es sein das ne Stafe höher ausfällt wenn du da 3 Forellen oder so abgemurkst hast, aber nicht weniger als der "standartsatz" für´s Schwarzangeln wenn du nix gefangen hast...



Sicher, aber in diesem Fall kann er nicht Angeklagt werden wegen Diebstahl ... ich habe heute erst wieder etwas in der Zeitung gelesen (Polizist, der sein Liebesspiel in der Kirche trieb) ... unser Rechtssystem ist doch eh etwas fragwürdig was die Verhängung von Strafen angeht oder nicht ... 

Raubt man eine Bank aus, was dem Staat viel Geld kostet oder kosten könnte kriegt man Lebenslänglich ... vergewaltigt man jemand oder begeht Mord, bekommt man 3-5 Jahre ... 

Dem oben benannten Polizisten drohen auch bis zu 3 Jahren haft, wegen Störung der  Religionsausübung ... tut mir leid, aber so etwas ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar, nach welchem Kriterien die Strafen verhängt werden ...


----------



## Emsfliege (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



Kaulbarschspezi schrieb:


> Wer eine Erlaubniskarte besitzt, aber nicht bei sich führt, weil er sie vergessen hat, macht sich garantiert nicht strafbar. Selbst wenn zunächst mal Strafanzeige gestellt werden sollte. Wenn man seinen Führerschein nicht dabei hat, ist man doch auch kein Straftäter: klick klack.
> 
> Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass ein potentielles Mißverständnis dank elektronischem Datenabgleich schon vor Ort aufgeklärt werden kann...


 
Ne ne ein Straftäter biste nicht,sorry für das Wort!
Dann anders formuliert.
Wer die gültige Erlaubnis nicht dabei hat bekommt ne Verwarnug Bzw wird nach vorzeigen Mündlich verwarnt vorrausgesetzt er besitzt eine Erlaubnis.
aber wer garkeine besitzt?
Da wirds dann ein wenig anders oder?


----------



## hechtschaedl (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

also ich würde mal sagen er ist selber schuld und muß nun damit leben egal was raus kommt,ich denke wenn er eine strafe bekommt macht er es nicht mehr!ich versteh nur nicht die einen klagen ihn an die anderen nehmen ihn in schutz!es gibt sicher schlimmere taten in deutschland´.aber wenn das gesetz bei ihm ein auge zumacht weil er es nicht erwarten konnte an wasser zu kommen,dann kann in zukunft jeder schwarzfischer sagen oh ich hab es vergessen ich holl morgen die karte!an meinem vereinsgewässer(ca4ha)haben wir viele schwarzfischer(osteuropa)und da bekommt jeder eine anzeige der erwischt wird,da könnte dann ja auch jeder von den am anderen tag zu mir kommen und sagen ich brauch ne karte für gestern,wär der hammer wenn es so laufen würde!ich bezahl jedes jahr 400 euro für jahreskarten und meine meinug ist wenn man mit 32 jahren zum schwarzfischen geht muß man dann mit der strafe leben!ich wünsch dir trotzdem alles gute und petri für 2010!


----------



## andyblub (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

Ich behaupte ich hätte es genauso gemacht. 
Da freut man sich auf einen Angeltag, man mag es kaum glauben, aber für manch einen ist dies nicht so häufig möglich. Vielleicht wohnt er nicht direkt neben dem Angelladen, sondern es ist mit 30 Minuten Auto/Rad/Sonst-Fahrt verbunden und sollte auf dem Weg zum Gewässer erledigt werden, das eben auf dem Weg liegt. Dann hat der Laden eben zu. 
Umdrehen? Zurück zur schreienden Frau und plärrendem Kind, die einem heute mal Freigang gewährten und die nächste Aussicht darauf nicht vor Mitte-Ende März besteht? #d

Manch einer hier geht nahezu täglich fischen, jeden zweiten Tag in den Angelladen und kann nebenbei im Anglerboard noch penibel predigen, wie korrekt er alle Fische zurücksetzt, nie schwarzgeangelt wird und seine Fürze nicht riechen.

Die Realität sieht oft anders aus...ich wünsche dem Threadersteller jedenfalls Glück und verstehe auch nicht, wieso der Kauf der Jahreskarte im Nachhinein als Beleg nicht dafür sorgen sollte, dass das Verfahren eingestellt wird. Wenn der Automat bei der Bahn kaputt ist, gibt der Kontrolleti mir auch erst den 40€-Wisch, ich kann aber den Fahrtpreis später zahlen, wenn ich glaubwürdig machen kann, dass der Automat eben außer Betrieb war.

Dies soll nun sicher keine Verteidigung sein à la "ach, am 25. Juli, Sonntag will ich angeln gehen...tja, der Laden hat zu, also mach ich's schwarz", aber wir sprechen hier über den 4. Januar und der Laden hatte wohl einfach noch Weihnachtsurlaub. Wieso sollte man da nicht mal kulant sein, wenn der Schuldige ohnehin den Jahresschein geholt hätte und es nun 2 Tage später nachholt, da er nun die Möglichkeit dazu hat?


----------



## Angler-Flo (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



Emsfliege schrieb:


> Ne ne ein Straftäter biste nicht,sorry für das Wort!
> Dann anders formuliert.
> Wer die gültige Erlaubnis nicht dabei hat bekommt ne Verwarnug Bzw wird nach vorzeigen Mündlich verwarnt vorrausgesetzt er besitzt eine Erlaubnis.
> aber wer garkeine besitzt?
> Da wirds dann ein wenig anders oder?



Was passiert, wenn man keien Erlaubnis hat ... darum gehts ja in diesem Tröööt 

@andyblub

|good:


----------



## Emsfliege (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

Jaha!!!!!!!
Da wird auch hoffentlich nicht viel kommen!
Ich wünsche dem Threathstarter jedenfalls alles Gute,,,#h#h#h


----------



## Toni_1962 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



Angler-Flo schrieb:


> Was passiert, wenn man keien Erlaubnis hat ... darum gehts ja in diesem Tröööt



Flo,
da verstehst du etwas falsch:
Hier wird unterschieden, ob

1. jemand seinen Erlaubnisschein nur vergessen hat (daheim liegen lassen), aber einen besitzt

2. jemand keinen Erlaubnisschein besitzt


----------



## Angler-Flo (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

Toni, ja ich meine ja, weil Emsfliege hat ja gesagt was passiert, wenn man die Papiere zu Hause vergisst - mit der Verwarnung. 
Und weitergehend hat er doch gefragt, was dann passiert wenn man gar keine gültige Erlaubnis besitzt  
Sorry, wenn ich trotzdem was falsch verstanden hab


----------



## Bassattack (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

Ich würde mal sagen,angelkarte muss man bei sich haben das lehrnt man ja auch wenn man den Angelschein macht,aber ich verstehe auch das wenn man unterwegs ist ,und eventuel es weit entfernt ist ,das man umbedingt ans wasser muss ,das ist halt so ,warum geben angler pro Jahr so und so viel geld für angelzeug ,Jahreskarten ,teure rod pots,etc aus ,weill man fanaticker wird,man wird süchtig die angel ins wasser zu haltyten hört sich komisch an ist aber so und jeder der zu sich erlich ist kann mit sicherheit sagen ich bin wenn nur ein kleines bischen angelsüchtig,!wiederum verstehe ich nicht warum die kontrolleure nicht gleich jahreskarten oder wochenkarten austellen ,dan würde diese ganze ******** von nicht besitz der Jahreskarte denoch besitz eines Fischerreischeins nicht passieren und zu gunste des Angelvereins,Das wichtigste in Grundegenommen ist der Fischereischein den besitzt er und das mit der Jahreskarte ist pipfax erlich sind wir doch mal erhlich ,in Deutschland zahlt man nee menge geld für Angelschein ,Verbandbeitretten Jahreskarten und in einigen gewässern wir viel fisch versprochen ,im endefeckt fangt man dan wennig was versprochen wird,im Gegensatz zu Holland und Spanien und Frankreich kann man jede menge Fische fangen und der ganze Spass kostet nicht viel oder in Spanien Zahl ich ne Jahreskarte 15 € mit angelizense und frische fangt man da wo jeder Idiot seine karte bekommt besser als in unser hoch bewachtes Deutschland .
Gruss Bassattack


----------



## daci7 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Es geht mir doch nicht darum das er die VOLLE HÄRTE DES GESETZES als Breitseite einfängt. Ich finde es halt GUT das eine Kontrolle (die an unseren Gewässern wichtig/nötig sind) mal wieder gefruchtet hat. Okay, evtl. hätte meine Wortwahl besser sein können...Seh ich ja ein, sorry dafür.



alles klar, dann hab ich dich falsch verstanden 
zu sehen, dass kontrollen durchgeführt werden ist natürlich positiv!


----------



## Berlinerstar (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



Boot angler schrieb:


> ???was hat das denn damit zu tun???
> 
> Wenn du mit ner Kanone in die Bank gehst wirst du auch bestraft, egal ob du jetzt kohle mitgenommen hast oder nicht |rolleyes
> 
> .



Aber ansonsten gehts noch ???
Du Vergleichst einen Raubüberfall mit schwarzangeln???|kopfkrat
Das spielt ja in einer ganz anderen Liga


----------



## snofla (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



Bassattack schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen,angelkarte muss man bei sich haben das lehrnt man ja auch wenn man den Angelschein macht,aber ich verstehe auch das wenn man unterwegs ist ,und eventuel es weit entfernt ist ,das man umbedingt ans wasser muss ,das ist halt so ,warum geben angler pro Jahr so und so viel geld für angelzeug ,Jahreskarten ,teure rod pots,etc aus ,weill man fanaticker wird,man wird süchtig die angel ins wasser zu haltyten hört sich komisch an ist aber so und jeder der zu sich erlich ist kann mit sicherheit sagen ich bin wenn nur ein kleines bischen angelsüchtig,!wiederum verstehe ich nicht warum die kontrolleure nicht gleich jahreskarten oder wochenkarten austellen ,dan würde diese ganze ******** von nicht besitz der Jahreskarte denoch besitz eines Fischerreischeins nicht passieren und zu gunste des Angelvereins,Das wichtigste in Grundegenommen ist der Fischereischein den besitzt er und das mit der Jahreskarte ist pipfax erlich sind wir doch mal erhlich ,in Deutschland zahlt man nee menge geld für Angelschein ,Verbandbeitretten Jahreskarten und in einigen gewässern wir viel fisch versprochen ,im endefeckt fangt man dan wennig was versprochen wird,im Gegensatz zu Holland und Spanien und Frankreich kann man jede menge Fische fangen und der ganze Spass kostet nicht viel oder in Spanien Zahl ich ne Jahreskarte 15 € mit angelizense und frische fangt man da wo jeder Idiot seine karte bekommt besser als in unser hoch bewachtes Deutschland .
> Gruss Bassattack




wo wird dieses in der Praxis gemacht ;+ wo stellt ein Kontrolleur Erlaubnisscheine aus,gibt  es das wirklich ?


----------



## ToxicToolz (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



Bassattack schrieb:


> verstehe ich nicht warum die kontrolleure nicht gleich jahreskarten oder wochenkarten austellen ,dan würde diese ganze ******** von nicht besitz der Jahreskarte denoch besitz eines Fischerreischeins nicht passieren


 


MUHAAAAAAAAAAA .... Na soweit sollten wir es dann echt nicht kommen lassen.


Legt sich jeder schön seine Ruten am Wasser aus, und wartet bis der Aufseher kommt, und Ihm ne Karte ausstellt. Klasse: Ganze großees Kino. 

Kommt keiner, dann freut man sich nen Ast das alles anderen schön gelöhnt haben und man selbst diesen Abend drum rum gekommen ist....

Nee, so nich .... |bigeyes   Voll daneben die Idee -.....


----------



## Balaton1980 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



Bassattack schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen,angelkarte muss man bei sich haben das lehrnt man ja auch wenn man den Angelschein macht,aber ich verstehe auch das wenn man unterwegs ist ,und eventuel es weit entfernt ist ,das man umbedingt ans wasser muss ,das ist halt so ,warum geben angler pro Jahr so und so viel geld für angelzeug ,Jahreskarten ,teure rod pots,etc aus ,weill man fanaticker wird,man wird süchtig die angel ins wasser zu haltyten hört sich komisch an ist aber so und jeder der zu sich erlich ist kann mit sicherheit sagen ich bin wenn nur ein kleines bischen angelsüchtig,!*wiederum verstehe ich nicht warum die kontrolleure nicht gleich jahreskarten oder wochenkarten austellen* ,dan würde diese ganze ******** von nicht besitz der Jahreskarte denoch besitz eines Fischerreischeins nicht passieren und zu gunste des Angelvereins,*Das wichtigste in Grundegenommen ist der Fischereischein den besitzt er und das mit der Jahreskarte ist pipfax* erlich sind wir doch mal erhlich ,in Deutschland zahlt man nee menge geld für Angelschein ,Verbandbeitretten Jahreskarten und in einigen gewässern wir viel fisch versprochen ,im endefeckt fangt man dan wennig was versprochen wird,im Gegensatz zu Holland und Spanien und Frankreich kann man jede menge Fische fangen und der ganze Spass kostet nicht viel oder in Spanien Zahl ich ne Jahreskarte 15 € mit angelizense und frische fangt man da wo jeder Idiot seine karte bekommt besser als in unser hoch bewachtes Deutschland .
> Gruss Bassattack



die könnten sich ja auch noch nen bauchladen mit chips, bier und kippen umhängen, dann wären stündliche kontrollen garnicht zu verachten 

ne ma ehrlich - wieviel zeit braucht man denn um auf so nen käse zu kommen |kopfkrat


dat mit der jahreskarte ist auch kein pipfax!!! #d
die ist genauso wichtig wie der fischereischein und kein stück weniger. da hat man sich eben vor dem angeln (rechtzeitig) zu informieren wo man die herbekommt egal wie "geil" man aufs angeln ist 

aber das dreht sich jetz hier mittlerweile ein klein wenig im kreis.
der te hat ja (wie schon so oft geschrieben) eingesehen das, das nichts war und feddich.


----------



## Knigge007 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



Case schrieb:


> Kauf Dir so schnell wie möglich die Angelkarte von dem Streckenabschnitt.
> 
> Dann schickst Du eine Kopie davon, mitsamt eines wortreichen
> Entschuldigungsschreibens, in dem Du den Sachverhalt klarlegst,
> ...




Genau das würdich auch machen,so was komtm immer gut!


allerdings geschiehts dir grad recht wer wissentlich fischen geht ohne nen Schein zu haben bzw nicht mal einen zu besitzen(immer noch 2 Paar Stiefel ob den Schein zuhause liegen gelassen oder überhaupt keinen besitzen,bei 1. gibts glaub auch keine Anzeige)der wird zu recht erwischt,sorry aber dafür hab ich überhaupt kein Verständis!


*
ICH HOFFE JA MAL DAS DU UNS NICHT LEVELST WEIL EIGENTLICH KANN MAN GARNICHT SO.........sein


Das die Kontrollere Karten ausstellen is ja totaler Käse....dann kauft kein einziger mehr ne Jahreskarte und geht zum angeln und hofft das ja kein Kontrolleur kommt,geht bei der DB auch nicht und sonst auch nirgends wieso dann also beim angeln.....
*


----------



## Balaton1980 (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> (immer noch 2 Paar Stiefel ob den Schein zuhause liegen gelassen oder überhaupt keinen besitzen,bei 1. gibts glaub auch keine Anzeige)
> 
> 
> *
> ...



;+#c hä - steh ich jetz aufm schlauch oder warum versteh ich das jetz nich ;+#c


----------



## andyblub (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

Der Kerl scheint aus'm anglophilen Foren-Bereich zu kommen. Ich habe das Wort "leveln" (hauptsächlich im englischsprachigen) in Pokerforen gelesen.
Bedeutet soviel wie "für dumm verkaufen". Auch Deutsche benutztens aber dort.

Habe immer gehofft, dass das im allgemeinen deutschen Internet-Jargon außerhalb der Pokergemeinde (deren Jünger sind in der Regel schlimmere Sprachverbrecher als die Besucher eines Mario Barth-Auftritts) nie um sich greift - ist wohl leider nicht so


----------



## Knigge007 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



andyblub schrieb:


> Der Kerl scheint aus'm anglophilen Foren-Bereich zu kommen. Ich habe das Wort "leveln" (hauptsächlich im englischsprachigen) in Pokerforen gelesen.
> Bedeutet soviel wie "für dumm verkaufen". Auch Deutsche benutztens aber dort.
> 
> Habe immer gehofft, dass das im allgemeinen deutschen Internet-Jargon außerhalb der Pokergemeinde (deren Jünger sind in der Regel schlimmere Sprachverbrecher als die Besucher eines Mario Barth-Auftritts) nie um sich greift - ist wohl leider nicht so





haha.geil ich pack mich weg...


Jo ich spiel Poker...wusst ich nicht dass das nur dort gesagt wird.

Leveln=verscheiisern,verarschen,Bären aufbinden usw,........oder "das kannst deiner Oma erzählen" hehe|uhoh:#d#d:z:z:z


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

Tja: Du hättest weiterlesen müssen, dann wäre dir nicht entgangen:

Der JUNGE ist *32* Jahre alt ... da geht es nicht "um schnell mal mit dem Moped eine Runde zu drehen" ...

das Lamentieren im Nachhinein ist immer groß und die Reue auch, zumindest, wenn man erwischt wird ....


----------



## Case (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Tja: Du hättest weiterlesen müssen, dann wäre dir nicht entgangen:
> 
> Der JUNGE ist *32* Jahre alt ... da geht es nicht "um schnell mal mit dem Moped eine Runde zu drehen" ...
> 
> das Lamentieren im Nachhinein ist immer groß und die Reue auch, zumindest, wenn man erwischt wird ....



Ach Toni|wavey:

sei doch nicht so hart.

Der TE hat jetzt soviel Zeugs am Hals...Da ist eine Geldbuße noch das kleinste Problen.

Case


----------



## rob (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

ich denke, es ist jetzt schon viel für und wieder geschrieben worden.
lasst uns doch mal abwarten wie die konsequenzen aussehen.
dann können wir darüber weiter diskutieren, alles andere ist spekulation.
jeder fall wird individuell gehandhabt.... 

lg rob


----------



## Pitti (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



Fragesteller schrieb:


> Da hier öfter gefragt worden ist, wie alt ich bin: ich bin 32 ( um einige Kommentare vorneweg zu nehmen: Alter schützt vor Dummheit nicht!). Nach einigem Nachdenken glaube ich, daß ich auch ein Stück weit zu selbstgerecht gehandelt habe, so nach dem Motto: "Ich kaufe ja sowieso die Jahreskarte nächste Woche, also kann ich auch heute schon angeln gehen". Quasi so ne Art Rückwirksamkeit. Das das Bockmist war, ist mir klar, die Strafe kommt jetzt ja auch bei Fuß.. Ich habe allerdings den Fischereiprüfungs-Kursleiter so verstanden, daß man die Jahreskarte erst ab Beginn 2010 kaufen kann und deswegen vorher nicht im Angelladen mal nachgefragt.. das war mein 2. Fehler (zumindest hätte ich dann von seinem Urlaub gewußt)! Ich werde jetzt morgen probieren, die Karte in einer anderen Stadt zu bekommen und dann den Staatsanwalt ausfindig zu machen. An alle anderen, die in einer ähnlichen Situation zu Anfang dieses Jahres sind, hier meine Warnung: Lieber warten bis zur Karte, als bis zum Schrieb der Staatsanwaltschaft! Das eine kostet Zeit, das andere Nerven!


 
Es geht auch anders!

Warum gleich zugeben das man den Schein nicht hat? Einfach sagen der liegt zu Hause, dann wirds nur ne Ordnungswidrigkeit und man muß den Schein später nachweisen.

Edit Ralle 24:  Das Rückdatieren des Ausstellungsdatums ist Urkundenfälschung. Das können wir als Rat oder Tip nicht so stehen lassen. 

Ich war selber 7 Jahre Aufseher, meist konnte so eine Anzeige des Stafbestandes der Wilddieberei umgangen werde und Alle waren zufrieden.
                                   Gruß Pitti


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



Pitti schrieb:


> Es geht auch anders!
> 
> Warum gleich zugeben das man den Schein nicht hat? Einfach sagen der liegt zu Hause, dann wirds nur ne Ordnungswidrigkeit und man muß den Schein später nachweisen.
> 
> ...



*Liebe geneigte Mitleser, Angler, Gäste, Jugendliche und Kinder ...

hier bekomm ihr eine Anleitung zum Lügen und Betrügen ..

genau lesen und studieren

und NACHMACHEN,

was euch die Vorbilder hier vormachen ...*


----------



## Fragesteller (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

Ok, zum Stand der Dinge: Ich habe mir gestern die Jahreskarte in einem anderen Angelladen (gute Strecke entfernt) gekauft. Morgen werde ich mit der Staatsanwaltschaft telefonieren, meinen Fall nochmal schildern und dann hoffentlich erfahren, wem ich die Kopie der Jahreskarte, inkl. Stellungnahme zusenden kann. 
Ich melde mich hier nochmal, wenn ich den Strafzettel bekommen habe, bzw. wenn ich etwas Interessantes vom Staatsanwalt erfahren habe. 

P.S.: Ich hätte nie mit so viel Feedback gerechnet! Danke für die vielen Erfahrungsberichte, aufmunternden Worte und Tips!


----------



## Borg (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> *Liebe geneigte Mitleser, Angler, Gäste, Jugendliche und Kinder ...
> 
> hier bekomm ihr eine Anleitung zum Lügen und Betrügen ..
> 
> ...



Na, da passt deine Signatur *"Der Moralapostel ist des Individualistens nerviger Feind!"* ja wie die Faust aufs Auge! #6

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## ernie1973 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

Eieiei - hier geht ja was ab.

Um mal kurz den rechtlichen Teil halbwegs klarzustellen:

1.

Fischwilderei ist bereits gegeben, wenn er angelt - völlig (!) unabhängig davon, ob er etwas gefangen hat, oder nicht!

(oder sollten schlechte (Schwarz-) Angler vorm Gesetz bevorzugt werden bei der Strafzumessung / Strafandrohung ?--->dies ist bei § 293 StGB jedenfalls nicht vorgesehen!)

2. 

An einem Fluß wird es in der Regel als Fischwilderei geahndet.
Bei geschlossenen Gewässern bevorzugt man den Tatbestand des (Fisch)diebstahls bzw. den des versuchten (Fisch)diebstahls - da zählt dann der "Erfolg" beim Angeln auch.

3. Wird vermutlich das Verfahren eingestellt, wenn der Gute noch nicht (einschlägig) strafrechtlich in Erscheinung getreten ist.

a. im Idealfall (allerdings aus Sicht des Betroffenen) wegen Geringfügigkeit einfach so -->recht unwahrscheinlich.

b. nach § 153 a StPO gegen Zahlung von ca. 100 - 800 €
(wenn mündlich verhandelt wird, dann kann es hinsichtlich der Höhe des Betrages eine Rolle spielen, wie hoch Dein verwertbares Netto-Einkommen ist!).

In der Regel macht die Fischereibehörde wegen so etwas kein Faß auf, was sie jedoch KÖNNTE - denn theoretisch könnte der Schein temporär, oder bei schwereren Verstößen auch lebenslang eingezogen werden.

Dem Betroffenen eine Sperre zu geben macht aber Arbeit - und damit haben es die meisten Beamten dort nicht so!

*grins*

Fazit für den TE:

Falls er nicht einschlägig schon in Erscheinung getreten ist, sollte die Sache höchstwahrscheinlich mit einer Verfahrenseinstellung nach § 153 a StPO enden, wobei nach meiner persönlichen Einschätzung eine Summe von 100-300 € fällig werden dürfte!

Liegt aber im Ermessen des Amtsanwaltes / Staatsanwaltes, der das Ding auf den Tisch kriegt und wird auch regional manchmal leicht unterschiedlich gehandhabt!


Also - Kopf hoch & hoffentlich hast Du etwas daraus gelernt!


Ernie


PS:

Mit 32 ist man kein Jungangler mehr, auch wenn der Schein noch frisch ist, oder???


----------



## ADDI 69 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



Pitti schrieb:


> Es geht auch anders!
> 
> Warum gleich zugeben das man den Schein nicht hat? Einfach sagen der liegt zu Hause, dann wirds nur ne Ordnungswidrigkeit und man muß den Schein später nachweisen.
> 
> ...



Was warst du denn fürn Aufseher#q#q#q#q
da ha'm die ja den Bock zum Gärtner gemacht.So wat gibt es bei uns nich ,wenn wir einen beim Schwarzangeln erwischen ist es den zahlenden Anglern nur fair gegenüber ,ihn dann auch zur rechenschaft zu ziehen ....wie immer die dann auch aussehen mag (liegt leider nicht in unserer Hand als Aufseher)


----------



## henrik (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



Bass-Master-Leon schrieb:


> aber wieso biste eigentlich dann ohne karte trotzdem angeln gegangen?
> des mit den köderfischen von christian36 versteh ich ja aber des von dir nich , du hast ja eh des ganze jahr zeit zu angeln wenn du dir ne jahreskarte kaufst. (gabs was kostenlos am neckar?)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bassattack (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



snofla schrieb:


> wo wird dieses in der Praxis gemacht ;+ wo stellt ein Kontrolleur Erlaubnisscheine aus,gibt  es das wirklich ?




Soweit ich weiss gibt es das in Deutschland nicht ,wahr nur so meine persönliche meinung|supergri


----------



## Bassattack (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> MUHAAAAAAAAAAA .... Na soweit sollten wir es dann echt nicht kommen lassen.
> 
> 
> Legt sich jeder schön seine Ruten am Wasser aus, und wartet bis der Aufseher kommt, und Ihm ne Karte ausstellt. Klasse: Ganze großees Kino.
> ...



Hallo ToxicToolz,wie gesagt wenn angelkarten an den Gewässern vergeben werden wird das schwarzangeln nicht verbessern ,im gegenteill Angler die im besitz eines Fischereischeins sind werden dann auch ohne mu und meh Die Tageskarte evetl.Jahreskarte bezahlen ,ich persönlich finde die idee nicht daneben wie du beschreibst,soweit ich behaupten kann von Frankreich ,Spanien und Holland ,funktioniert es einwandfrei und dann noch zum gunsten des Angelvereins oder des Pächters ,und apropo schwarzangler ,finden immer ihren weg ans gewässer ob im besitz einer Tages/Jahreskarte


----------



## Bassattack (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



Balaton1980 schrieb:


> die könnten sich ja auch noch nen bauchladen mit chips, bier und kippen umhängen, dann wären stündliche kontrollen garnicht zu verachten
> 
> ne ma ehrlich - wieviel zeit braucht man denn um auf so nen käse zu kommen |kopfkrat
> 
> ...



Hallo Balaton1980 wie bauch laden mit chips bier und kippen umhängen#d was soll das denn bedeuten meinste das eventuell schwarzangler mehr dreck am se hinterlassen als die im besitz einer Jahreskarte und denn fischerischeins #c#cdas ist völliger schwachsinn .An den Grossen Vereins gewässern hinterlassen genauso viel dreck die im besitz eines Fischereischeins und Jahreskarte sind als wie mancher schwarzangler ,geschweigedessen im Ausland ,am Ebro sitzen jedes Jahr über 24.000 Angler vom Delta bis in den Bergen nicht nur Deutsche Teillweisse auch Russen ,die sind auch alle im Besitz der angelkarte und hinterlassen überall ihren müll das sind die art von Deutschen Angler  die in Deutschland gross reden und im Ausland sich wie die letzten benehmen da brauch mann nix zu sagen,Zum Glück gibt es dann auch solche die beim angeln den dreck von andern wegreumen ,zum beispiel ich wenn ich irgendwho angeln gehe hab ich immer ein paar müllsäcke im Auto und reum die ganzen Bierdossen und meiss dosen von irgendwälchen Anglern weg .Gruss Bassattack.#d


----------



## ToxicToolz (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

Is ja richtig Bassattack, will ja nicht abstreiten das es Vorzüge hätte. Aber ich denke das es ne ganze Menge an Geldeinnahmen nicht geben wird wenn man es so macht. Da keiner mehr ins Gechäft gehen wird, sondern xx % aller Angler sich denken, "Mensch da setzt ick mich ans Wasser, wenn jemand kommt zahl ich, wenn nich dann hab ich Glück" ...


----------



## andyblub (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

Die Bahn hat das Lösen von Tickets nicht umsonst vor einigen Jahren abgeschafft. Die Mentalität "wenn der Schaffner kommt, zahl ich da, ansonsten eben gar nix". Bei der Bahn ist das ja nochmal etwas anderes; da werden Leute hauptberuflich dafür bezahlt zu kontrollieren. Durch die Abschaffung dieses Szenarios konnten gleich Zigtausend Arbeitsplätze abgebaut werden...Entschuldigung, ich meine natürlich "Mitarbeiter die hinzugewonnene Freiheit genießen". 

Wo sollen denn auf einmal 100.000 zusätzliche Kontrolleure herkommen, die das regelmäßig und freiwillig machen damit zumindest soviel durch den Verkauf von Angelkarten eingenommen wird wie jetzt?


----------



## Bassattack (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Is ja richtig Bassattack, will ja nicht abstreiten das es Vorzüge hätte. Aber ich denke das es ne ganze Menge an Geldeinnahmen nicht geben wird wenn man es so macht. Da keiner mehr ins Gechäft gehen wird, sondern xx % aller Angler sich denken, "Mensch da setzt ick mich ans Wasser, wenn jemand kommt zahl ich, wenn nich dann hab ich Glück" ...



Da muss ich dir recht geben,das kann eventuell passieren ,wahr nur so meine persönliche meinung ,so vorschläge bringen ja auch nichts hir im Anglerboard ,darüber bin ich mir im klaren,die Deutschen Gesätze sind ja so festgelegt aber naja in unseren nachbarländer funktioniert es warum und wieso #ckann ich auch nicht sagen.#6MfG Bassattack.


----------



## Bassattack (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



andyblub schrieb:


> Die Bahn hat das Lösen von Tickets nicht umsonst vor einigen Jahren abgeschafft. Die Mentalität "wenn der Schaffner kommt, zahl ich da, ansonsten eben gar nix". Bei der Bahn ist das ja nochmal etwas anderes; da werden Leute hauptberuflich dafür bezahlt zu kontrollieren. Durch die Abschaffung dieses Szenarios konnten gleich Zigtausend Arbeitsplätze abgebaut werden...Entschuldigung, ich meine natürlich "Mitarbeiter die hinzugewonnene Freiheit genießen".
> 
> Wo sollen denn auf einmal 100.000 zusätzliche Kontrolleure herkommen, die das regelmäßig und freiwillig machen damit zumindest soviel durch den Verkauf von Angelkarten eingenommen wird wie jetzt?



Hallo andyblub da muss ich dir nur recht geben wo findet man zusätzlich 100.000 Kontrolleure#ckann ich dir auch nicht sagen ,und zu dem wie es mit der wirdschaftskrisse steht ,aber naja wahr nur meine persönliche meinung ,jeder mensch hat so seine meinung ,das wertvollste ist sie zu sagen ,ob man jetz was dran endern kann ,|uhoh:das liegt in den sternen.
Mfg Bassattack.


----------



## Balaton1980 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



Bassattack schrieb:


> Hallo Balaton1980 wie bauch laden mit chips bier und kippen umhängen#d was soll das denn bedeuten meinste das eventuell schwarzangler mehr dreck am se hinterlassen als die im besitz einer Jahreskarte und denn fischerischeins #c#cdas ist völliger schwachsinn .An den Grossen Vereins gewässern hinterlassen genauso viel dreck die im besitz eines Fischereischeins und Jahreskarte sind als wie mancher schwarzangler ,geschweigedessen im Ausland ,am Ebro sitzen jedes Jahr über 24.000 Angler vom Delta bis in den Bergen nicht nur Deutsche Teillweisse auch Russen ,die sind auch alle im Besitz der angelkarte und hinterlassen überall ihren müll das sind die art von Deutschen Angler  die in Deutschland gross reden und im Ausland sich wie die letzten benehmen da brauch mann nix zu sagen,Zum Glück gibt es dann auch solche die beim angeln den dreck von andern wegreumen ,zum beispiel ich wenn ich irgendwho angeln gehe hab ich immer ein paar müllsäcke im Auto und reum die ganzen Bierdossen und meiss dosen von irgendwälchen Anglern weg .Gruss Bassattack.#d



wie ich bei meinem post auch noch nicht mal im ansatz an das thema müll (was ja hier auch nun überhaupt nicht hergehört) gedacht habe?!?! 

hättest du dich vor deinem post von deinen eltern über das wort bzw. die bedeutung von "ironie" aufklären lassen, hättest du dir die ganzen gedankengänge und buchstaben sparen können (kannst du ja eventuell unter wikipedia.de noch nachholen) 

was sollen die kontrolleure eigentlich noch alles machen?! man man man - manche leute kommen auf ideen #q


----------



## ernie1973 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



Bassattack schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir recht geben,das kann eventuell passieren ,wahr nur so meine persönliche meinung ,so vorschläge bringen ja auch nichts hir im Anglerboard ,darüber bin ich mir im klaren,die Deutschen Gesätze sind ja so festgelegt aber naja in unseren nachbarländer funktioniert es warum und wieso #ckann ich auch nicht sagen.#6MfG Bassattack.


 
In Deutschland heißen diese Dinger "Gesetze" !

*grins*

Ernie


----------



## Bassattack (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



Balaton1980 schrieb:


> wie ich bei meinem post auch noch nicht mal im ansatz an das thema müll (was ja hier auch nun überhaupt nicht hergehört) gedacht habe?!?!
> 
> hättest du dich vor deinem post von deinen eltern über das wort bzw. die bedeutung von "ironie" aufklären lassen, hättest du dir die ganzen gedankengänge und buchstaben sparen können (kannst du ja eventuell unter wikipedia.de noch nachholen)
> 
> was sollen die kontrolleure eigentlich noch alles machen?! man man man - manche leute kommen auf ideen #q



An Balaton ich weiss sehr gut was ironie bedeutet,und das es vieleicht ironisch gemeint wahr ,aber naja wie schon geschrieben wahr es nur so meine Persönliche meinung,naja das ist ja im Grunde genommen jetzt auch egal ,wie du schon geschrieben hast das tema bewegt sich am ende nur im Kreis ,apropo Kontrolleur ,ich denke in Holland und den andern Ländern beschwert sich auch keiner von den Kontrolleuren das sie zu viel machen müssen oder eventuel noch schnell Tages/Jahreskarten austelllen müssen,und wie schon gesagt wahr nur so eine meinung und das man sofort so angegriffen wird,muss ja auch nicht sein ,aber naja es gibt so ein altes sprichwort das Sagte mein Guter Freund damals ich erkenne die Tauben an den Federn.Gruss bassattack


----------



## Bassattack (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> In Deutschland heißen diese Dinger "Gesetze" !
> 
> *grins*
> 
> Ernie


Das tut mir leid bin Spanier kein Deutscher muss man das auge mal zu drücken #6|kopfkrat Gruss Bassattack


----------



## Pitti (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> Was warst du denn fürn Aufseher#q#q#q#q
> da ha'm die ja den Bock zum Gärtner gemacht.So wat gibt es bei uns nich ,wenn wir einen beim Schwarzangeln erwischen ist es den zahlenden Anglern nur fair gegenüber ,ihn dann auch zur rechenschaft zu ziehen ....wie immer die dann auch aussehen mag (liegt leider nicht in unserer Hand als Aufseher)


 
:vik: Jedenfalls keiner der das Standgericht gleich ausruft#:   Wie Ihr ja am Beispiel gelesen habt, muß ja nun der Aufseher (selbst Angler meist) nicht gleich einen Anfänger das Hobby platt machen!!! Aber es gibt ja auch ausnahmen bei Aufsehern, die kein verständnis haben, kommt wohl immer auf den gegenüber drauf an!

Die Polizei hat da kein Spielraum, als Pächter habe ich das schon:q:q
               MfG Pitti


----------



## Pitti (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> *Liebe geneigte Mitleser, Angler, Gäste, Jugendliche und Kinder ...*
> 
> *hier bekomm ihr eine Anleitung zum Lügen und Betrügen ..*
> 
> ...


 
Aber ne Anzeige und ein Bürger mehr der Vorbestraft ist bringt die Moral wieder ins Lot, oder was?? Ich finde die Lösung Genial, alle sind zufrieden, die Jahreskarte ist gekauft und der Erwischte hat nen richtigen schrecken weg.

Ich denke schon, das so eine kleine Notlüge dann okay ist, gegenüber der ganzen Maschinerie die dann in gange kommt. Aber so wie Du dich hier darstellst, bis Du ja ein Engel auf Erden! |kopfkrat
           MfG Pitti


----------



## ernie1973 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



Bassattack schrieb:


> Das tut mir leid bin Spanier kein Deutscher muss man das auge mal zu drücken #6|kopfkrat Gruss Bassattack


 
Da hast Du völlig Recht - wenn ich versuchen würde spanisch zu schreiben, dann würde ich deutlich mehr Fehler machen!

LG,

Ernie


----------



## Bassattack (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

Finde ich persönlich auch so menschen findet man ja wenige noch!! in Deutschland
MfG Bassattack


----------



## Borg (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



Pitti schrieb:


> Aber ne Anzeige und ein Bürger mehr der Vorbestraft ist bringt die Moral wieder ins Lot, oder was?? Ich finde die Lösung Genial, alle sind zufrieden, die Jahreskarte ist gekauft und der Erwischte hat nen richtigen schrecken weg.
> 
> Ich denke schon, das so eine kleine Notlüge dann okay ist, gegenüber der ganzen Maschinerie die dann in gange kommt. Aber so wie Du dich hier darstellst, bis Du ja ein Engel auf Erden! |kopfkrat
> MfG Pitti



#6....sehe ich exakt genauso!...Ich finde es super, dass Du in Deiner aktiven Aufseherzeit so vorgegangen bist. Man kann es dann mit der ganzen Bürokratie auch übertreiben. Wenn ich mir vorstelle, was bei einer Anzeige, die dann eventuell wegen Geringfügigkeit fallen gelassen oder das Verfahren eingestellt wird, für eine Maschinerie und ein Kostenapparat (den wir Steuerzahler ja finanzieren  ) in Gang gesetzt wird, dann finde ich das schon die vernünftigste Vorgehensweise für alle Beteiligte. Wir reden hier ja schliesslich nicht über Mord und Totschlag....*mist* jetzt bekomme ich bestimmt wieder ne böse Mail von Toni_1962 #h.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Lenzibald (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

Servus. Ich finde ne angemessene Geldbuße wäre schon richtig. Ansonsten sagt in Zukunft jeder Schwarzangler ich hätte mir ja eh die Karte gekauft hatte nur noch keine Zeit dazu. Was sagt ihr zum Beispiel bei Ladendiebstahl ist fast das gleiche ich hätte es nächste Woche bezahlt hatte nur im Moment kein Geld dabei. Also so gehts nicht Strafe muß sein Punkt aus.
MfG
Lenzi


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



Pitti schrieb:


> Es geht auch anders!
> 
> Warum gleich zugeben das man den Schein nicht hat? Einfach sagen der liegt zu Hause, dann wirds nur ne Ordnungswidrigkeit und man muß den Schein später nachweisen.
> 
> ...




Danke Ralf #6

Die Anleitung zur Vertuschung einer Straftat und die Anleitung zu einer Straftat hat in einem qualitativ hochwertigen Board nichts zu suchen !


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

|uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

Naja ... liebe geneigte Mitleser,

Schwarzangeln ist ja anscheindend für einige, wenn auch wenige hier (wenn auch ausdrücklich nicht für den einsichtigen Threadersteller) ganz ok ...

solange es für diese ...

1. nicht Osteuropäer sind
2. nicht am eigenen Gewässer ist

...

entsprechendes kann man ja mit etwas googeln hier ja lesen ...
dann mal viel Spaß dabei :q


----------



## wallerangler (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

Hallo Toni_1962

Du bist mir ja einer #d#d

Immer wieder musst du ein wenig öl ins Feuer giessen damit es schön brennt .

Ich würde mir mal Gedanken machen warum schon einige schreiben das sie nur auf eine Antwort deinerseits warten


----------



## jirgel (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

Wo er aber recht hat, hat er recht.

Jungangler hin oder her für was macht ihr denn eine Fischerprüfung ? 

Man kann doch einen Tag warten, bis man die Lizenz hat, so schlimm ist der eine Tag auf oder Ab auch nicht mehr. 

Aber bei manchen hier kommt einen echt vor wo kein Richter da kein Kläger darum sauft man und fährt Auto und reißt eine Familie auseinander beim Unfall oder setzt sich vor 12 jährigen am Bahnhof die Koksspritze ? Okay das war übertrieben hart entschuldigung an dieser Stelle für diesen Geschmacklosen vergleich. 

Klar er ist der junge Mann hat ******* gebaut klar ist auch Strafe muss sein da gibts kein wenn und aber,Freiheit gibt es nun mal eben nicht ohne Regeln und Pflichten. Und durch strafe lernt man Verantwortungsbewusstsein sich gegenüber und anderen, wenn man es schon nicht bis dahin selbst gelernt hat.

Oder wollt ihr wirklich da hingehend kommen das jeder machen kann was er will so lange die Ausrede passt, gut dann geh ich mal in eure Wohnung und nehm euch denn Fernseher weg mit der Ausrede : 

Ich hab keinen und ich kauf mir sicher einen Morgen beim Saturn.

Mal sehen wie schnell ein mancher nach Recht und Ordnung schreien würde.

Was mich auch intressieren würde wie ihr reagieren würdet wenn ihr ein Gewässer gepachtet hättet es mühevoll pflegt und hegt und dann es von Schwarzfischer und Komoran es binnen einen halben jahr herunter wirtschaften. Ob ihr dann noch immer so verständniss voll währt ?


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



wallerangler schrieb:


> Hallo Toni_1962
> 
> Du bist mir ja einer #d#d
> 
> ...




Vll. weil mich die Reaktionen darauf dann amüsieren, wenn sie so geistreich zur Hilfe sind wie deine nun :q

oh, schon wieder habe ich gepostet ...

was mich nun bewegt aber ist, sozusagen die Triebfeder meines Handelns,
der Spiegel der vereinten Anglerschaft, der den Spiegel nicht vorgehalten haben will, denn wer erkennt sein Tun schon gerne ungeschminkt... und deswegen mir aber selbst zum Denken anrät:

Held ist denn nur einer ..

der cool schon in der Schule aufgefallen ist
dem Schwarzfahren den Kick gegeben hat
wer schneller fährt als sie Polizei erlaubt
wer als Deutscher schwarzangelt
wer deutschen Schwarzanglern die besten Vertuschungstipps gibt

ja, es amüsiert mich, diese Diskussion zu lesen ...

denn ich wollt, ich wäre so wie diese ...


----------



## chivas (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

@jirgel (den vorposter ignorier ich mal eben lieber...):

den komoran würde ich auf jeden fall anzeigen. natürlich wegen SCHWARZfischerei...


----------



## Bass-Master-Leon (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



> Vll. weil mich die Reaktionen darauf dann amüsieren


@Toni_1962: ich glaube du verstehst nicht den sinn einer disskusion bzw den des anglerboards.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Vll. weil mich die Reaktionen darauf dann amüsieren, wenn sie so geistreich zur Hilfe sind wie deine nun :q
> 
> oh, schon wieder habe ich gepostet ...
> 
> ...



Würdest du mir zustimmen, wenn ich behaupte, daß es allmählich albern wird?


----------



## Jose (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

snofla, der TE,  wollte wissen, was ihn in etwa erwartet.
ich denke, er hat jetzt eine ahnung.

womit er aber bestimmt nicht gerechnet hat ist das scherbengericht hier mit schmückender brettbohrerei der wasserprediger.

schmecken noch nicht mal mehr die chips...


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Würdest du mir zustimmen, wenn ich behaupte, daß es allmählich albern wird?



Das war mal ein tatsächlich sinnvolles und zweckdienliches Posting ! #6|wavey:

Es ist schon länger hier dämlich, deswegen ja mein Posting oben, das zeigt, wie doch sachdienliche Postings über Rechtsfragen und der Aufklärungsgedanke in pure Ironie, aber noch nicht in Zynismus, sich nun meinerseits wandelt ...

warum, das kann der "geneiget Mitleser" (Vorsicht: bewußtes Stilmittel der Ironie, wie sie bekanntlich solche wie auch Satire einleitet, aber nur für den der es kennt) durchaus hier verfolgen.

Ich bevorzuge wie du siehst Ironie, weil es nach anfänglichem Entsetzen (ausdrücklich nicht über den TE sondern über das Posting, das zur Dokumentenfälschung = Straftat aufrief) meinerseits doch nur noch mit Ironie betrachtet werden kann.

Ironie, aber das weißt du und hast auch schon selbst bewiesen, ist ein Stilmittel, das bewußt angewandt wird, um ein zentrales Anliegen ohne persönliche Verletzung beteiligter nahe zubringen, aber ebenh und leider nicht von jedem verstanden werden kann ... auch diese Erfahrung hast du selbst schon machen dürfen ...

wer es nicht versteht, sieht es als dämlich, verkennt aber den Charakter eben solches anzuprangern |wavey:

In diesem Sinne ... und hoffentlich ohne jemand verletzt zu haben, denn wie erläutert, ist es nicht bezweckt

#g


----------



## jirgel (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



chivas schrieb:


> @jirgel (den vorposter ignorier ich mal eben lieber...):
> 
> den komoran würde ich auf jeden fall anzeigen. natürlich wegen SCHWARZfischerei...


so gesehen |muahah:

Wobei der bei uns in der gegend eher wenniger frisst als eben die Schwarzfischer.


----------



## chivas (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

es ist KEINE urkundenfälschung, auch wenn du das gerne gelesen hast. aber nicht jede aussage ist zwangsläufig richtig.

bevor man hier anderen tatsächlich die begehung von straftaten vorwirft, sollte man sich wohl ein wenig mehr gedanken machen.

und DAS ist ausdrücklich KEINE ironie.


----------



## Bassattack (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



jirgel schrieb:


> Wo er aber recht hat, hat er recht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bassattack (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Vll. weil mich die Reaktionen darauf dann amüsieren, wenn sie so geistreich zur Hilfe sind wie deine nun :q
> 
> oh, schon wieder habe ich gepostet ...
> 
> ...



Hallo Toni ,du bist ja ein ernsthaffter Richjter hir ,du musst mal alles etwas leichter sehen|kopfkrat:m:m


----------



## jirgel (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

Bassattack 

Wo ist der Unterschied Straftat bleibt Straftat da gibts nun mal nichts daran rauszureden klar ist der vergleich Xtrem überzogen aber so ist das nun mal wenn man andere nicht Respektiert und die Gesetze missachte. 

Und an Schwarzangeln gibts auch nichts schön zu reden ob man dabei fängt oder nicht, man respektiert dabei weder denn Verein noch die anderen Mitangler mit seiner tat die dafür Hege pflege betreiben und sich um Revier sorgen das lernt man eigendlich schon bei der Prüfung.

Und wenn man nicht die geistige reife hat Recht von unrecht zu erkennen ist es zum bedauern, ich finde es schade das es leute gibt die da helfen sich raus zu reden weils ja eh nur ein Kavaliersdelikt ist ich seh nicht Kavalierhaftes daran sich an der Arbeit von anderen ohne Respekt und dank gütlich zu tun. 

Mit der Lizenz zeigt man nämlich denn respekt vom Lebenswerk eines anderen denn irgend wer opfert für das Revier bei der Pflege und Besatz sein Herzblut und Freizeit und nicht selten oft eine menge Geld wobei man denn Ideallen Wert nicht mal er messen kann. 

Und sowas ist einfach respektlos für mich und das regt mich ein bisschen auf.


----------



## Jose (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



jirgel schrieb:


> ... da gibts nun mal nichts daran rauszureden..


vielleicht geh ich jetzt nicht richtig auf deinen post ein (zu post von post von ...)
aber, der TE redet sich nicht raus, er sieht seinen fehler ein und er hat eine durchaus verständliche frage gestellt, nämlich "was habe ich zu erwarten?".
die pseudojuristischen, -philosophischen traktate hier, fällt mir als erstes ein: "toll, was ihr alles wisst!"
als zweites: überwiegend das thema verfehlt!

find ich zwar AB-typisch, aber auch sowas von daneben.

hier muss wieder mal das wetter für uns alle als entschuldigung herhalten: sonst wären wir am wasser und dem TE mit den (?) ersten drei antworten gedient.

alles andere...


----------



## AWU13 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

@Jose
Nun reg Dich doch nicht gleich auf...
Ich denk mal, wir sind Alle Neugierig auf den Ausgang dieser Geschichte...
Will meinen Senf jetzt auch nicht dazugeben...
...hat aber was von Chipstüte und Wiederholungen.#h


----------



## jirgel (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



> *10 Stunden am See oder Fluss, bewaffnet mit Handschuhen und Müllsäcken. Alternativ 100€ an eine Gemeinnützige Einrichtung. Schüler und Jugendliche dementsprechend weniger.*



Ein Jahr Angelverbot wäre nicht Angebracht oder ?  

Ich will in ja nicht exikutieren aber ich wäre dafür das er ein Jahr mit helfen muss beim Verein ohne wenn und aber wenn es seine Schulzeit zulässt das er erkennt wie viel arbeit eine Gewässerpflege und Hege macht.


----------



## padotcom (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



jirgel schrieb:


> Ein Jahr Angelverbot wäre nicht Angebracht oder ?
> 
> Ich will in ja nicht exikutieren aber ich wäre dafür das er ein Jahr mit helfen muss beim Verein ohne wenn und aber wenn es seine Schulzeit zulässt das er erkennt wie viel arbeit eine Gewässerpflege und Hege macht.



Er ist 32. Da sollte das keine Rolle spielen. Ausser er ist Lehrer.|supergri


----------



## Bassattack (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



jirgel schrieb:


> Bassattack
> 
> Wo ist der Unterschied Straftat bleibt Straftat da gibts nun mal nichts daran rauszureden klar ist der vergleich Xtrem überzogen aber so ist das nun mal wenn man andere nicht Respektiert und die Gesetze missachte.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bassattack (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

So ich klinke  mich endgültig  aus  diesem Thread
Mfg Bassattack


----------



## Gunnar. (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

Hallo ,

Ich geh mal davon aus das der TE hier die Wahrheit schreibt. Vorallen in dem Punkt mit dem Vorhaben sich sowieso den Erlaubnisschein kaufen zu wollen....... 
Daher in *diesem Fall* mein pers. Fazit:
Der TE hat Mist gebaut. Dafür gehört ihm die Meinung gegeigt.Incl einer Androhung im Wiederholungsfall. Mehr nicht. Denn für mich ist das moralisch gesehen kein schwarzangeln , denn ne Woche später hätte er eh die entsprechende Karte gehabt.
Den Knaben treu nach Gesetz und Papier zu bestrafen wären in *diesem Fall* weit weg von jeder Verhältnismäßigkeit.

Diejenigen den das nicht passt wünsch ich das ihnen beim kleinsten Furz eines Vergehens die volle Härte des Gesetzes trifft!! Also liebe Moralkeulenschwinger  , ich wünsch euch zu Lebzeiten immer eine blütenreine Weste....... denn sonst.......


----------



## Ollek (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Schlimme Sache das! Die werden dich Teeren und Federn und du kannst deine restlichen Tage bei Wasser und Brot in einer Gemeinschaftszelle mit Peta-Anhängern beschließen!|supergri









  Nix gegen Teeren und Federn, auch nix gegen Wasser und Brot aber das letzte geht entschieden zu weit. 

|supergrivon mir aus wenns schon hart bestraft werden soll ne Zwangsmitgliedschaft bei den Sonnenfreunden oder mit Schleie und Martin in einem Boot aber Peta ...ne das muss nich sein...

locker bleiben Spass


----------



## chivas (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

auch wenn der thread mehr oder weniger ind die völlig falsche richtung abgedriftet ist und mehr oder weniger kompetente möchtegernjuristen sich hier über mehr oder weniger relevante straftatbestände und/oder ordnungswidrigkeiten auslassen: im kern gehts UNS doch wohl darum:



ADDI 69 schrieb:


> Was warst du denn fürn Aufseher#q#q#q#q
> da ha'm die ja den Bock zum Gärtner gemacht.So wat gibt es bei uns nich ,wenn wir einen beim Schwarzangeln erwischen ist es den zahlenden Anglern nur fair gegenüber ,ihn dann auch zur rechenschaft zu ziehen ....wie immer die dann auch aussehen mag (liegt leider nicht in unserer Hand als Aufseher)



ich stelle mir jetzt die frage, wie UNS als "zahlenden anglern" mehr geholfen ist: der delinquent löst eine jahreskarte "nach" und zahlt damit auch für besatz, pflege etc. ODER er bekommt ne saftige strafe, die im staatssäckel oder irgend einem verein verschwindet (oder wird direkt auf kosten des steuerzahlers gehenkt oder paar jahre bei kostenfreier kost und logis untergebracht).

mal davon abgesehen, dass dem hier angeprangerten sachverhalt ganz offensichtlich zugrunde liegt, dass der fischereirechtsinhaber im einverständnis mit dem "schwarzangler" die genehmigung nachträglich erteilt und eben NICHT die angelgenehmigung lediglich behauptet wird und GEGEN den willen des berechtigten nachträglich gelöst wird, sollte doch wohl die praktische und nützliche "bestrafung" im vordergrund stehen und nicht die harte sanktion, nur um "recht" zu bekommen.

in diesem zusammenhang:

*§ 46 StGB Grundsätze der Strafzumessung*

  (1) Die Schuld des Täters ist Grundlage für die Zumessung der Strafe. Die Wirkungen, die von der Strafe für das künftige Leben des Täters in der Gesellschaft zu erwarten sind, sind zu berücksichtigen.

die frage, ob sich ein "scharzangler", der eine kleine geldstrafe oder gar eine freiheitsstrafe bekommt, in zukunft tatsächlich (als angler!) besser verhalten wird als einer, der die angelberechtigung später kauft und auch noch eine geldbuße zahlen muß, kann sicher jeder für sich selbst (und vielleicht auch unterschiedlich) beantworten.
manch einer mag seine kinder oder haustiere ausschließlich durch strafen erziehen wollen - ob das funktioniert, sei hier auch mal dahingestellt...


----------



## jirgel (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



padotcom schrieb:


> Er ist 32. Da sollte das keine Rolle spielen. Ausser er ist Lehrer.|supergri



32 und noch immer nicht wissen was recht und unrecht ist ? #q


----------



## xfishbonex (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

hallo 
ja so ein pech 
ich glaube du kommst mit 5jahren knast davon #6
du dieb du 
mach dir nicht in die hose so schlimm wird das nicht 
mich haben die am räubern erwischt in der luhe 
da kamm auch nix :gda war ich aber auch jünger 
lg andre


----------



## chivas (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



jirgel schrieb:


> 32 und noch immer nicht wissen was recht und unrecht ist ? #q



darum gehts doch nicht... er weiß genau, dass er etwas falsch gemacht hat.

bist du noch nie bei rot über die straße gegangen? oder auf der autobahn mal 10 km/h zu schnell gefahren?

wenn sich jeder darum kümmern würde, dass er selber so bestraft wird wie er andere bestraft sehen möchte, wäre vieles etwas einfacher


----------



## ToxicToolz (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



chivas schrieb:


> darum gehts doch nicht...


 


chivas schrieb:


> bist du noch nie bei rot über die straße gegangen? oder auf der autobahn mal 10 km/h zu schnell gefahren?


 
Und darum aber och nich... Wenn Du nen Fehler im Strassenverkehr machst, und damit in nen FORUM für VERKEHRSRECHT gehst, wirste da fast noch schlimmer gesteinigt als hier.


----------



## noworkteam (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

Ist ein wirklich interessanter Thread..

A)
Da ist jemand frisch mit seinem Schein und entsprechendem Unterricht mal einfach so, weil der Laden hatte ja zu, ne Runde angeln gegangen...eine Welle des Verständnisses rollt Ihm entgegen...
B)
Wagt es sich einer zu fragen wo man im Jan Feb Dorsche angeln kann, was für ein Aufschrei der Laichbewacher-Fraktion wird ihm entgegenkommen..


Irgendwie verstehe ich die Logik hier nicht so wirklich.....ebenso wenig irgendwelche Vergleiche mit irgendwelchen anderen Gesetzesübertretungen..

Früher sagte man: Dummheit wird bestraft,.., Unwissenheit schützt vor Strafe nicht..

PS mit 32 Jahren sollte man sich schon soweit im Griff haben das man noch warten hätte können....bis die notwendigen Papiere vorhanden sind...


----------



## Gunnar. (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

*Wer ohne Sünde ist, werfe den ersten Stein*


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



chivas schrieb:


> (oder wird direkt auf kosten des steuerzahlers gehenkt oder paar jahre bei kostenfreier kost und logis untergebracht).


Um solche Kosten nicht ungerechterweise auf den Steuerzahler abzuwälzen könnte man Schwarzangler durch den betroffenen Verein nach der Jahreshauptversammlung in einer gemütlichen, familiären Zeremonie verbrennen lassen. Die Männer kümmern sich um die Steaks, die Frauen um Kuchen und Salat und hernach spielt eine Kapelle zum Tanz auf!


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Um solche Kosten nicht ungerechterweise auf den Steuerzahler abzuwälzen könnte man Schwarzangler durch den betroffenen Verein nach der Jahreshauptversammlung in einer gemütlichen, familiären Zeremonie verbrennen lassen. Die Männer kümmern sich um die Steaks, die Frauen um Kuchen und Salat und hernach spielt eine Kapelle zum Tanz auf!




Weiter so.|supergri


|jump:


----------



## chivas (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

jo. das haut hin xD

einerseits sollte man den schwarzangler dafür aber eben nicht erst in die fänge der staatsorgane gelangen lassen (vielleicht bietet sich dafür eine vereinsseitige abschußprämie an?) von den salatzutaten sind ja sicher auch schon einige vom angler mitgebracht worden.

andererseits gibt der verein dann viell. keine erlaubnisscheine mehr aus, und hofft, dass trotzdem geangelt wird - einmal auf den geschmack gekommen...


----------



## captain-sparrow (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> *Wer ohne Sünde ist, werfe den ersten Stein*



das sagte Jesus schon einst zu der Menge.
Und zack hatte er einen Stein am Kopf.

Er drehte sich um und sagte:

"Lass das Mutter"

Gruß
Axel


----------



## Gunnar. (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

Axel , der war gut,den kannt ich noch noch nicht.............


----------



## jirgel (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



chivas schrieb:


> darum gehts doch nicht... er weiß genau, dass er etwas falsch gemacht hat.
> 
> bist du noch nie bei rot über die straße gegangen? oder auf der autobahn mal 10 km/h zu schnell gefahren?
> 
> wenn sich jeder darum kümmern würde, dass er selber so bestraft wird wie er andere bestraft sehen möchte, wäre vieles etwas einfacher




Das komische daran genau solche Menschen die Solche Aussagen kundtun schreien dann als erstes nach Vendetta wenn sie glauben ihnen wurde Unrecht getan. 

Nee mach ich nicht warum auch wegen der 10 kmh komme ich auch nicht schneller an das gleiche warum soll ich bei rot drüber latschen ist sicher für Kinder ein gutes vorbild. 

DAS nennt sich Rücksicht auf andere, dieser pure Egoismuss der Herrscht ist die größte Seuche des 20Jahrhunderts, indivdalismus kann man pflegen so lange er nicht in Egoismuss umschlägt und mit 32 jahren es einen Tag nicht angeln nicht aushalten da denk ich mir schon meinen Teil über die Person. 

Ist nämlich für mich ein unterschied ob das ein 12 Jähriger tut oder ein 32 Jähriger


----------



## jirgel (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

Hm dann sind Polizisten nach dir auch sinnbefreit wenn sie nach dem Führerschein fragen? 

Also ist es für dich Okay wenn man stiehlt so lange man dabei keine Einzelperson schädigt ? 

Weil kaufen tuh ich es mir sowieso morgen, ist sicher lustig mit so einer einstellung zu leben.  

Diebstahl bleibt Diebstahl egal ob er missglückt oder eben nichts dabei fängt der versuch der Wilderei ist gegeben.

Es macht ja nicht nur eine Person, die Schwarzfischen ist anscheinend eine Mode erscheinung in unsere Zeit das Diebstahl normal ist so lange man nicht selbst davon betroffen ist.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



jirgel schrieb:


> Hm dann sind Polizisten nach dir auch sinnbefreit wenn sie nach dem Führerschein fragen?
> 
> Also ist es für dich Okay wenn man stiehlt so lange man dabei keine Einzelperson schädigt ?
> 
> ...


Meine Güte, bleib doch mal auf dem Teppich und zieh' hier nicht irgendwelche obskuren Vergleiche an den Haaren herbei. Hier geht es weder um Wilderei noch um Diebstahl, zumindest nicht im moralischen Sinne, der TE hatte blos seine Jahreskarte noch nicht bekommen, hat dazu 'ne völlig klare Frage gestellt und muß sich jetzt seitenweise hobbyjuristische Ausführungen und pseudophilosophischen Stuß durchlesen, langsam wird das hier zu 'ner Endlosschleife!
Wenn der Staatsanwalt seine sieben Sinne beisammen hat wird die Sache eingestellt und für den Fall das ihm grad an dem Tag ein Furz ins Hirn gefahren ist zahlt der TE 100 Euro an den örtlichen "Moralapostel" e.V. , also was soll's!


----------



## Gunnar. (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

Hallo Jirgel,

Och mennö , hör doch mal bitte auf mit diesen elenden Pauschalisierungen und Hinkefußvergleichen.
Es geht hier allein  um einen einzelnen Fall mit entsprechenden Begleitumständen. 

Denkweisen wie die Geschwindigkeit um xy überschritten - macht immer pauschal Strafe abc , haben nicht das geringste mit dieser Thematik zu tun.


----------



## chivas (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



jirgel schrieb:


> egal ob er missglückt oder eben nichts dabei fängt der versuch der Wilderei ist gegeben.



käse. es gibt keine versuchte wilderei. würde man aber wissen, wenn man auch mal LESEN würde.




Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Meine Güte, bleib doch mal auf dem Teppich und zieh' hier nicht irgendwelche obskuren Vergleiche an den Haaren herbei. Hier geht es weder um Wilderei noch um Diebstahl, zumindest nicht im moralischen Sinne, der TE hatte blos seine Jahreskarte noch nicht bekommen, hat dazu 'ne völlig klare Frage gestellt und muß sich jetzt seitenweise hobbyjuristische Ausführungen und pseudophilosophischen Stuß durchlesen, langsam wird das hier zu 'ner Endlosschleife!
> Wenn der Staatsanwalt seine sieben Sinne beisammen hat wird die Sache eingestellt und für den Fall das ihm grad an dem Tag ein Furz ins Hirn gefahren ist zahlt der TE 100 Euro an den örtlichen "Moralapostel" e.V. , also was soll's!



BINGO


----------



## jirgel (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

Bin ich nur froh das in Österreich so Gsindel net so billig weg kommt 

lg


----------



## padotcom (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



jirgel schrieb:


> Bin ich nur froh das in Österreich so Gsindel net so billig weg kommt
> 
> lg


Zitat aus Wikipedia:
Gesindel
Das abgeleitete, stark abwertende Wort _Gesindel_ bezeichnet hingegen im modernen Sprachgebrauch pauschal Personen, denen sich der Sprecher moralisch und / oder in der sozialen Ordnung übergeordnet sieht und denen aus Sicht des Sprechers unkultivierte oder asoziale, möglicherweise auch kriminelle Verhaltensweisen zugesprochen werden. Es wird daher für verschiedenste Personenkreise, von Ausländern über Personen ohne festen Wohnsitz, Arbeitslose und Personen ohne geregeltes Einkommen bis hin zu Personen, die wegen Armut nicht den gesellschaftlichen Sollvorstellungen entsprechen, verwendet. Begriffe mit ähnlicher Bedeutung sind Pack, Bagage und Pöbel.

Zitat Ende

Mit solchen Beldeidigungen wär ich hier vorsichtig.


----------



## bastiv (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



padotcom schrieb:


> Zitat aus Wikipedia:
> Gesindel
> Das abgeleitete, stark abwertende Wort _Gesindel_ bezeichnet hingegen im modernen Sprachgebrauch pauschal Personen, denen sich der Sprecher moralisch und / oder in der sozialen Ordnung übergeordnet sieht und denen aus Sicht des Sprechers unkultivierte oder asoziale, möglicherweise auch kriminelle Verhaltensweisen zugesprochen werden. Es wird daher für verschiedenste Personenkreise, von Ausländern über Personen ohne festen Wohnsitz, Arbeitslose und Personen ohne geregeltes Einkommen bis hin zu Personen, die wegen Armut nicht den gesellschaftlichen Sollvorstellungen entsprechen, verwendet. Begriffe mit ähnlicher Bedeutung sind Pack, Bagage und Pöbel.
> 
> ...


 
|good:


----------



## rob (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

bitte achtet auf euren umgangston, sonst muss ich noch zum editieren anfangen oder den thread gar schliessen!
beste grüße
rob


----------



## ToxicToolz (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



padotcom schrieb:


> Zitat aus Wikipedia:
> Gesindel
> 
> möglicherweise auch kriminelle Verhaltensweisen zugesprochen werden.
> ...


 


Hmm, passt ja fast. Gesetzestreu (Fischereigesetz) war das Verhalten des TE´s ja nun wirklich nicht. 

Wat nich bedeuten soll das "ich" den TE als "Gesindel" bezeichnen würde. Nun ja, Tat begangen, warten wir ab was kommt ....


----------



## Mikesch (11. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



chivas schrieb:


> es ist KEINE urkundenfälschung, auch wenn du das gerne gelesen hast. ...


Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher, immerhin ist der Erwerb eines Erlaubnisscheines ein Vertragsabschluss.


----------



## ToxicToolz (25. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

@TE , gibt es schon neue Info´s ???


----------



## Angler-Flo (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

Fragesteller - wie sieht's aus? Schon was gehört?


----------



## Koalano1 (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



Angler-Flo schrieb:


> Fragesteller - wie sieht's aus? Schon was gehört?


 

Letzte Aktivität: 08.01.2010 20:00 :g


----------



## angelpfeife (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*



Koalano1 schrieb:


> Letzte Aktivität: 08.01.2010 20:00 :g


Ist wohl weg der Schein:q:q


----------



## ToxicToolz (8. März 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

Hmm, naja evtl. lässt er sich ja doch noch einmal blicken ... Schaun wa mal


----------



## ernie1973 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

Ich denke nicht, dass er dafür den Schein verliert - jedoch muß er mit einem Strafverfahren rechnen, dass zumindest bei Ersttätern in aller Regel gegen Zahlung eines Betrages von einigen hundert Euro eingestellt wird.

Aber komisch, dass er nicht mal Bescheid sagt, wie es weiterging!

Ernie


----------



## chivas (8. März 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

kein inet im knast? xD


----------



## ernie1973 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

Gott sei dank kommt dafür keiner in den Knast!

...nur mal so am Rande:

*Ein "normaler" Häftling kostet uns Steuerzahler ca. 200 € am Tag.*

Wenn bestimmte Sicherheitsmaßnahmen erforderlich werden, dann sogar deutlich mehr!

...da sollte man sich schon als Richter gut überlegen, wen man warum in den Knast steckt - denn das kostet unser aller Geld!

...in den Knast gehören meiner Ansicht nach nur Leute, von denen weiterhin eine prognostisch erhebliche Gefahr ausgeht!

Alles andere kann man durch Geldstrafen usw. regeln!

E.


----------



## chivas (8. März 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

das war nen joke, mein lieber ernie...

und jeder politiker kostet den deutschen steuerzahler weitaus mehr - auch wenn er genauso nützlich ist


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. März 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

Natürlich kommst du dafür in den Knast, einfach die Geldstrafe nicht bezahlen und über kurz oder lang brummst du deine Tagessätze ab!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. März 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

@Chivas

dann wäre es ja günstiger, die Politiker einzusperren!


----------



## chivas (8. März 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

darauf wollte ich hinaus - aber sowas darf man ja nicht sagen xd


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. März 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

Was is mit Ossis, die sollen auch nicht billig sein, gleich mit dazu sperren?|supergri


----------



## chivas (8. März 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

hö.

ossis sind billig!!!! xD (es sei denn, sie sind politiker - oder dresdner ^^)

aber nicht billig zu haben.

aber nu is wohl genug gespammt ^^


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. März 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

Recht haste!


----------



## Anglerjugend (8. März 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

Will wissen wies augegangen is ;-)


----------



## angelverrückter96 (8. März 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

ich auch^^


----------



## Unterfranke79 (9. März 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

Normalerweise wird das gehandhabt wie ein Ladendiebstahl, nix großes. Was die Stadt oder das Landratsamt unternimmt bezüglich der persönlichen Eignung des Fischers ist wohl Behördenabhängig.


----------



## Fragesteller (10. März 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

Sorry, daß ich mich erst so spät wieder melde, aber ich wollte erst abwarten, was sich noch so in meinem Briefkasten findet.
Dann war ich mir nicht sicher, ob der Ausgang meines Verfahrens hier nicht einige falsch motivieren könnte.. 
Ok, zum Stand der Dinge:
- Das Strafverfahren wegen Fischwilderei wurde wegen Geringfügigkeit von der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft eingestellt.
- Ein Geldstrafe (Ordnungswidrigkeit) gab es bis jetzt nicht.
ABER:
Meinen Urlaub habe ich mir mit dieser ganzen Aktion selbst gründlich versaut und ich habe nicht viel Urlaub im Jahr..

Ich kann nur jedem hier raten, immer einen Erlaubnisschein zu besitzen!


----------



## angelverrückter96 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

hast ja nochmal Glück gehabt^^


----------



## Udo561 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

Hi,
danke für die Rückmeldung.
Gruß Udo


----------



## ToxicToolz (10. März 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

Danke für die Meldung


----------



## Toni_1962 (10. März 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

ok ...


----------



## Gunnar. (10. März 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

Nabend,

Na bitte , das Ergebnis deckt sich mit dem was ich bisher zu so einer Thematik erlebt habe. Mein Glückwunsch!

Diejenigen die dem TE die abendteuerlichsten Strafen geönnt haben , gönn ich auf Grund dieser Entscheidung einen kleinen Herzkasper..... möge euer Weltbild zusammenbrechen.......


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (10. März 2010)

*AW: Ohne Erlaubniskarte erwischt. Wie hoch fällt die Strafe aus?*

Wie jetzt hier, nix mit Teeren und Federn, oder wie???


----------

